# Sanchez dice que no va a actualizar el IPC a los funcionarios (10% de recorte). Se preparan huelgas.



## IsabelloMendaz (19 Abr 2022)

El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"


Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...




www.elmundo.es













Los funcionarios amenazan a Sánchez con movilizaciones: "Está muy mal informado sobre nuestros salarios"


Los sindicatos de la Función Pública, estupefactos con que el presidente plantee ahora que desvinculará su salario del IPC, cuando ya lo ha hecho este año sin negociación. Reclaman una reunión urgente




www.vozpopuli.com


----------



## Akira. (19 Abr 2022)

Muchos van a disfrutar de la verdadera democracia (la buena, la de verdad) a partir del verano. Vendrán muchos sudores, y no precisamente por la subida de las temperaturas.


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2022)

Pena cero.. aqui llevamos decadas a cuanto peor para todos mejor para mi.
Ahora mierda para todos.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Abr 2022)

Al final cederá, veréis, Antonio Viruelo no acabará su mandato perdiendo la calle,


----------



## Baubens2 (19 Abr 2022)

Para eso sí trabajan


----------



## Murray's (19 Abr 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Al final cederá, veréis, Antonio Viruelo no acabará su mandato perdiendo la calle,



Sigue siendo favorito pero él no quiere comerse los problemas.

Su táctica será aguantar la legislatura hasta que toque elecciones (Diciembre 2023) para entonces dudo que la gente lo vaya a votar en masa y asi se asegura que los recortes o las reformas que se tengan que hacer se las coma otro.

Porsupuesto nada de elecciones anticipadas porque sabe que las volveria a ganar. Pero en Diciembre 2023 su reputación estará por los suelos.


Es un estratega, sabe mover ficha


----------



## el tio orquestas (19 Abr 2022)

Para hacer huelga de trabajo primero hay que trabajar. Una huelga de funcionarios apenas se diferencia de un día de curro normal para ellos.


----------



## quiero_una_hipoteca (19 Abr 2022)

Juanchufri dijo:


> Al final cederá, veréis, Antonio Viruelo no acabará su mandato perdiendo la calle,



Creo que hace algún tiempo que "Antonio" perdió la calle. Ahora sólo son socialistas caviar.


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (19 Abr 2022)

Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.


----------



## kiko33 (19 Abr 2022)

Son muchos votos, seguro que mañana dirá otra cosa.


----------



## imaginARIO (19 Abr 2022)

Panda de vagos.
Yo trabajo en lo púbico y va a hacer huelga su puta madre.


----------



## Lemavos (19 Abr 2022)

El mundo y vozpopuli


----------



## Vibrador letal (19 Abr 2022)

Les va a negar algo a los unicos que le votan,les dara una tercera extra si la piden


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Abr 2022)

quiero_una_hipoteca dijo:


> Creo que hace algún tiempo que "Antonio" perdió la calle. Ahora sólo son socialistas caviar.



No hablo de "calle" como un lugar donde pueda pasearse y dar la mano, que ya no puede, sino de que la calle, esto es la izquierda, se manifieste contra él, su ego no lo soportaría.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Abr 2022)

no es no


----------



## Amerika (19 Abr 2022)

van a teletrabajar 3 dias a la semana y aun quieren mas dinero..


----------



## petro6 (19 Abr 2022)

Música para mis oidos.


----------



## DVD1975 (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



No me lo creo.


----------



## louis.gara (19 Abr 2022)

Cayetanos y funcivagos a la calle!!! Y los paguiteros aplaudiendo in the balcony. Tesitura de país quebrado.


----------



## WerVoss (19 Abr 2022)

Es que no se que creían, sube la inflación? No hay problema, que me igualen el salario y ponemos boga de ariete. Pero es que en boga de ariete ya estamos y no hay de donde sacar más...

El problema de muchos funcionarios es que se creen que juegan en la misma liga que todo el entramado que vive al calor del BCE, y no es así, sólo reciben las migajas que caen de la mesa, y cuando la cosa se ponga mala no dudarán en sacrificarlos, porque además aunque alguno no se lo crea están pillados, o que van hacer? Dejar el puesto e irse a la privada? Ja. Aquí las únicas vacas sagradas son los jubilados y seguramente no por mucho tiempo.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (19 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pena cero.. aqui llevamos decadas a cuanto peor para todos mejor para mi.
> Ahora mierda para todos.



Si no hay empresas ricas, no hay ni impuestos, ni salarios, ni paguicas. No hay más que mierda.


----------



## remosinganas (19 Abr 2022)

este inutil, ya esta viendo las orejas al lobo que viene en agosto....jjojo 
HAGASE


----------



## EnergiaLibre (19 Abr 2022)

Todo mi apoyo a los rojos del PSOE en los recortes


----------



## carlos1967 (19 Abr 2022)

huelga indifinida de funcionarios ... alguien lo va a notar?


----------



## ESC (19 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sigue siendo favorito pero él no quiere comerse los problemas.
> 
> Su táctica será aguantar la legislatura hasta que toque elecciones (Diciembre 2023) para entonces dudo que la gente lo vaya a votar en masa y asi se asegura que los recortes o las reformas que se tengan que hacer se las coma otro.
> 
> ...



Me sorprendería que ese sujeto pretenda optar a la reelección por diversos motivos.


----------



## Soy forero (19 Abr 2022)

A ver si con esto cae ya el gobierno de una vez


----------



## csainz (19 Abr 2022)

Está todo planeado. Primero no habrá mas convocatorias, luego se despedirá a temporales... todo por culpa de los "insolidarios" que no quieren bajarse los sueldos. Solo con eso ven las barbas y se acojonan, y como saben lo que ganan y sus posibilidades en la privada, a tragar...


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

Les darán más días libres.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Si lo hace, Antonio tiene mi voto y mi apoyo público


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

Zapatero rebaja el sueldo a los funcionarios por primera vez en la Historia | España | elmundo.es


Zapatero anuncia recorte sueldos de funcionarios -Elimina el cheque-bebé a partir de 2011 -Congela las pensiones en 2011 -El tijeretazo farmacéutico requerirá reformas legales -Baja el sueldo un 15% a los miembros del Gobierno -Abre la puerta a nuevas medidas fiscales




www.elmundo.es


----------



## Lobo macho (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## vic252525 (19 Abr 2022)

si solo fuera el ipc....
preparar el cobro en bonos 10 años


----------



## Kamui (19 Abr 2022)

Y los de la privada y autónomos, que no suben el IPC, a seguir pagando la fiesta, eh?


----------



## dragon33 (19 Abr 2022)

No hay dinero, funcis, lo único que tenéis garantizado es el curro, pero el sueldo va al albur de la gestión economica del gobierno.


----------



## sorteos_follacabras (19 Abr 2022)

A ellos subida de sueldo

A los autónomos subida de cuotas e impuestos,

Me parece que los gilipollas son los remeros


----------



## Murray's (19 Abr 2022)

Kamui dijo:


> Y los de la privada y autónomos, que no suben el IPC, a seguir pagando la fiesta, eh?




El trabajador español no es de protestar , tan es asi que en 80 y pico de años solo hubo una huelga general que fuera importante en 1988 o 1989 ...y por cierto estaba el PSOE. Pero aquello fué una huelga para que los sindicatos les dieran más privilegios poder y dinero...

los sindicatos estando muy bien pagados no van a moverse ni hacer ruido . Pero los remeros y autónomos si pueden juntarse y salir a protestar pero no tienen cojones


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Si lo hace, Antonio tiene mi voto y mi apoyo público



@xicomalo pronto aliades chupapollas de Antonio


----------



## la_trotona (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



Medida de sentido común, las cosas como son . Cuando al gobierno le entra un ataque de sentido común, hay que decirlo.


----------



## SolyCalma (19 Abr 2022)

la palabra de este hijo de puta tiene menos valor que el ñordo que eché hace un rato por el retrete.


----------



## ka&an (19 Abr 2022)

Nah, globo sonda. Tambien iban los transportistas a hundir el país y nah, aquí seguimos con la gasolina a 2€ y la cesta de la compra carísima. Y los transportistas trabajando, claro.

Sí la cosa se calienta les promete una "subida" de 1.2€ en tramos de 0.10 al mes durante 10 años y todos darán palmas con las orejas...



Enviado desde mi M2003J15SC mediante Tapatalk


----------



## CaraCortada (19 Abr 2022)

Que se jodan, osea "nos". Se recoge lo que se siembra, ellos/nos hemos sembrado egoismo e indiferencia hacia los remeros que nos pagan la fiesta y votado en ese sentido y ahora veremos la otra cara de la moneda. A mi me la pela, como grupo A1 sin cargas familiares seguiré estando sobrado. No es que Sanchez no quiera actualizar las nóminas públicas al IPC sino que es materialmente imposible. Yo les subiría en función de los puestos que vayan quedando vacantes por jubilación y que no se van a reponer y aplicando el dinero liberado para actualizar el IPC, ni un euro mas, y si no llega para actualizar según el ipc pues nos seguimos jodiendo.


----------



## antonio estrada (19 Abr 2022)

Seguís aferrados a la idea de que hacerlo bien o mal es importante. Que el programa o la evolución ideológicas tienen algo que ver con el resultado electoral. Hace mucho tiempo que no es así. Son las emociones.



El miedo, el rechazo y la esperanza. si las juegas bien puedes sodomizar a todo un país no solo impunemente, sino haciendo que les parezca bien, o al menos, inevitable.

Id abriendo los ojos. Si participas de este sainete tú también eres cómplice.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Divide y vencerás.

Sube las pensiones, congela funcionarios y aumenta impuestos a todos


----------



## Murray's (19 Abr 2022)

notengodeudas dijo:


> Divide y vencerás.
> 
> Sube las pensiones, congela funcionarios y *aumenta impuestos a todos*




Donde crees que puede aumentar? El iva? El irpf?...


----------



## trukutruku (19 Abr 2022)

Que lo disfruten.
Aunque dudo mucho que no metan una subida encubierta solo para sus perros, que se avecinan tiempos en los que van a tener que tirar mucho de ellos.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> @xicomalo pronto aliades chupapollas de Antonio



Eres un comemierdas de Vox, ¿verdad?


----------



## Vientosolar (19 Abr 2022)

csainz dijo:


> Está todo planeado. Primero no habrá mas convocatorias, luego se despedirá a temporales... todo por culpa de los "insolidarios" que no quieren bajarse los sueldos. Solo con eso ven las barbas y se acojonan, y como saben lo que ganan y sus posibilidades en la privada, a tragar...



Hombre… en el peor de los casos siempre queda el sabio adagio: me engañarás en el sueldo; en el trabajo, no.


----------



## Kapitoh (19 Abr 2022)

Cuando en verano dejen de darle a la impresora para pagar la deuda, tendran una subida de -20% como minimo


----------



## heisenberg (19 Abr 2022)

No decían en una encuesta que les daba igual la subida de precios a cambio de aislar a Rusia?!?! Pues a apechugar


----------



## AMP (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



Llevamos dos años de huelga funcionarial promovida por el Gobierno y tan panchos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Abr 2022)

es lo que pasa cuando los mimas tantos años, que a la mínima enfurecen. como un niño consentido que no le das un caramelo y se pone a dar patadas por ser un malcriado.

les debería de decir, cobráis un 30% más que en la privada con la mitad de productividad asi que a callar y quien no le guste que se joda panda de vagos.


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Abr 2022)

es lo que pasa cuando los mimas tantos años, que a la mínima enfurecen. como un niño consentido que no le das un caramelo y se pone a dar patadas por ser un malcriado.

les debería de decir, cobráis un 30% más que en la privada con la mitad de productividad asi que a callar y quien no le guste que se joda panda de vagos.


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Donde crees que puede aumentar? El iva? El irpf?...



Siempre que haya PSOE con los parásitos alimentados, aquí no se mueve nada, así salgan comiendo bebés en el telediario de la 1


----------



## notengodeudas (19 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El trabajador español no es de protestar , tan es asi que en 80 y pico de años solo hubo una huelga general que fuera importante en 1988 o 1989 ...y por cierto estaba el PSOE. Pero aquello fué una huelga para que los sindicatos les dieran más privilegios poder y dinero...
> 
> los sindicatos estando muy bien pagados no van a moverse ni hacer ruido . Pero los remeros y autónomos si pueden juntarse y salir a protestar pero no tienen cojones



Mira, casi he escrito lo mismo que tú a ciegas


----------



## aventurero artritico (19 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.



europa les dará un tirón quizá, dudo mucho que les suba el ipc.

subir un 10% el sueldo a los funcivagos solo traeía más inflación.


----------



## trukutruku (19 Abr 2022)

Donde podemos ver las fechas de los vencimientos de deuda española?


----------



## Tratante (19 Abr 2022)

Yo huelga no haré..., pero si se suben las pensiones, prestaciones, subsidios, SMI, etc, es de recibo subir las nóminas públicas, al igual que lo es que suban los salarios en lo privado o al final no habrá ni para pipas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Como han hecho siempre. Cuando les interesa lo ligan al IPC y cuando este sube mucho pasa. Lo increíble es que alguien vote a esta gentuza.


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Abr 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Donde podemos ver las fechas de los vencimientos de deuda española?



Supuestamente, este último trimestre se acaba las compras del bce, pero ya han avisado que tienen un "arma secreta" para contrarrestar esto.


----------



## Agilipollado (19 Abr 2022)

Se adelantaran las elecciones y los funcionarios votaran PP para así poder salir a protestar.


----------



## samaruc (19 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Les darán más días libres.



Tras los _moscosos_ y los _canosos_ *llegan los sanchozos*





_El político logroñés Javier Moscoso del Prado, que estuvo en el cargo durante el primer Gobierno de Felipe González, acordó en 1983 que se aprobaran estas jornadas de libre disposición con el objetivo de compensar a los empleados públicos por la pérdida del poder adquisitivo, debido a que los sueldos no se incrementaban al ritmo del IPC, ya que *el Estado no era capaz de asumir como subida salarial el incremento del 12% del IPC. *

A estos días, además, habría que sumarle dos más "al cumplir seis trienios en la Administración", y otro más por cada trienio a partir del octavo

Estos últimos días de libre disposición asociados a la antigüedad del funcionario también se les conoce como 'canosos'. _









¿Qué son los moscosos y por qué se llama así a los días libres de los funcionarios?


Además de los moscosos existen los 'canosos', días de libre disposición que se ofrecen a los empleados públicos en función del número de años trabajados




www.elconfidencial.com









Averheztudiao


----------



## trukutruku (19 Abr 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Supuestamente, este último trimestre se acaba las compras del bce, pero ya han avisado que tienen un "arma secreta" para contrarrestar esto.



Si claro. Un arma secreta xD

Ya he visto los vencimientos.

A finales de este mes nos vencen 19000 millones que tenemos que pagar. Pero aún tendremos al BCE imprimiendo a lo loco.

Los siguientes vencimientos de deuda a 10 años son del 30 de octubre por valor de 14000 millones.

Es decir, desde finales de este mes hasta finales de octubre tenemos que hacer frente a los gastos normales de siempre y además ir acumulando 14000 millones para no quebrar en octubre.
Y eso sin endeudarnos más.


----------



## Risitas (19 Abr 2022)

No pasará nada, subiran el IPC.

Y lo arreglaran poniendo un impuesto por respirar.

Y al final los de la privada con el mismo sueldo de siempre, la brecha entre la privada y publica va a ser brutal.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

Agilipollado dijo:


> Se adelantaran las elecciones y los funcionarios votaran PP para así poder salir a protestar.



Pues no vas muy mal desencaminado.


----------



## River in the street (19 Abr 2022)

Ya se están arrepintiendo de lo que se han fundido en semana santa jejejjeje


----------



## Skywalker22 (19 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.



Si hubiera dinero, sí.
Pero NO lo hay.


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Abr 2022)

trukutruku dijo:


> Si claro. Un arma secreta xD



Salió publicado hace unos días y se comentó aquí en un hilo. La pista pueden ser Eurobonos.


----------



## |||||||| (19 Abr 2022)

jajaja, los funcivagos se piensan que los euros son como las pesetas

Haver travajao


----------



## samaruc (19 Abr 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> huelga indifinida de funcionarios ... alguien lo va a notar?



No.

A los antecedentes me remito.

Ayer como hoy.









Funcionarios de la Seguridad Social inician la huelga indefinida


Los trabajadores de información de la Seguridad Social iniciaron ayer una huelga indefinida que se mantendrá en todo el ámbito nacional los lunes, martes y miércoles. Con esta med




www.elnortedecastilla.es













La huelga colapsa la Seguridad Social


"Llevo tres días aquí esperando; es vergonzoso", se queja una usuaria




elpais.com













Los trabajadores de los centros comarcales de la Seguridad Social van a la huelga






www.lavozdegalicia.es













La huelga del personal de la Seguridad Social paraliza casi 4.000 expedientes en Valencia


Los trabajadores de información realizan paros tres días a la semana desde el 15 de octubre




www.lasprovincias.es













Una huelga en el INSS podría retrasar los cheques-bebé


Los convocantes dicen que también está causando largas esperas a los usuarios.




www.diariocordoba.com













De momento, los cordobeses desconocen la cuantía de sus pensiones


¿Quiere saber la cuantía de la pensión que le corresponde? ¿O la que cobrará el año que viene? No hay pro...




www.20minutos.es


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

A ver si desaparece de la ecuación la Merkel de los cojones de una jodía vez.


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...





Güelga de matasellos caídos, JOJOJO.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (19 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.



Discrepo. Es el único recorte fácil que vamos a ver en año electoral, porque los funcivagos son impopulares para la mitad de la población, y es independiente de la agencia de colocación de militantes en chiringuitos.


----------



## Patito Feo (19 Abr 2022)

Que nos pidan los funcis ayuda, que igual nos bajamos otro poco el sueldo para que a ellos les suban un 10% o mas.

A ellos y a los jubiletas.


Voy por una tercera hipoteca del piso..


----------



## Otrasvidas (19 Abr 2022)

Bah. Si hay huelga, será organizada contra Ayuso o el Carapolla. Los que protesten contra el Gobierno serán acusados de ultraderecha y de agitadores rusos.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (19 Abr 2022)

Cuanto peor al funcivago, mejor para todos


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (19 Abr 2022)

Una huelga a la japonesa y la Administración implosiona. Si tuviéramos una Justicia ágil que desalojara a los okupas en un par de meses, se llenarían las calles de indigentes.


----------



## Polonia Viva (19 Abr 2022)

Ya están preparando el terreno. En breve el BCE dejará de comprar deuda española y hay que cuadrar unos presupuestos que llevan 14 años en déficit. Se viene mucho dolor en forma de recortes de prestaciones y, fundamentalmente, subidas de impuestos. Ahora sí que se va a disfrutar lo votado.


----------



## fue_fue (19 Abr 2022)

En serio?

Va a dejar a la Brigada Charo sin su galletita?


----------



## fue_fue (19 Abr 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Pena cero.. aqui llevamos decadas a cuanto peor para todos mejor para mi.
> Ahora mierda para todos.



Quienes llevan así milór?


----------



## maxkuiper (19 Abr 2022)

Brrrrr print brrrrrr


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Abr 2022)

No sólo no actualizarles el IPC, que es algo imposible en la situación actual, lo que Antonio debería hacer es bajarles el sueldo.

La carga funcionarial de España está enormemente sobredimensionada, es insostenible y como tal, impagable.


----------



## Eric Finch (19 Abr 2022)

Él, _Su Sanchidad_, es _Kendro_ Castejón. La _hezkierda_ jamás levantará el puño por él pero nunca levantará la mano contra él.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (19 Abr 2022)

A Sánchez ya se la suda. Ese está preparando su salida.


----------



## rianpar (19 Abr 2022)

Los millones de funcis y sus familias son muchos votos… cederá al chantaje funci si cede a la ETA, como no va ceder a los funcis


----------



## Otrodeverde (19 Abr 2022)

Me parece perfectamente normal que con la que está cayendo se congele el sueldo a los funcionarios, ahora bien, espero que también se apliquen medidas de contención del gasto en chiringuitos y gilipolleces varias


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Eres un comemierdas de Vox, ¿verdad?



Soy independiente

Estoy con el sentido común y contra los privilegios

Antonio, se fuerte


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Viva Antonio


----------



## butricio (19 Abr 2022)

Lo ideal seria que les exigiese la 4° banderilla y despues de puesta no pagase.

Ese seria nuestro Antonio,el que todos conocemos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Sin pagas extra


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Y el funcionario que no quiera que se salga al sector privado


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (19 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sigue siendo favorito pero él no quiere comerse los problemas.
> 
> Su táctica será aguantar la legislatura hasta que toque elecciones (Diciembre 2023) para entonces dudo que la gente lo vaya a votar en masa y asi se asegura que los recortes o las reformas que se tengan que hacer se las coma otro.
> 
> ...



Y tu crees que despues del verano sigue camuflando sus miserias?
Si ya pierde a los funcis le quedan los jubiletas...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 Abr 2022)

Subirá el 2,5% y de tapadillo meterán alguna subida de nivel y algún día de perreo extra para que los remeros no se mosqueen mucho.

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Larata (19 Abr 2022)

¿Qué más da? Que prometa lo que sea, luego le echa la culpa a Europa y a Putin y nosepodasaber y tal.


----------



## Murray's (19 Abr 2022)

Está claro que tocará pagar más impuestos


----------



## IMPULSES (19 Abr 2022)

10% de recortes de entrada, eñ 30 de Junio cuando el BCE corte el grifo vendrá otra ración de recortes....PORQUE YA NO QUEDARA UN DURO EN ESTE PAÍS, momento en que Sánchez aceptará un rescate encubierto de Europa


----------



## Dj Puesto (19 Abr 2022)

Ha tenido que elegir, pensionistas o funcionarios. Pensionistas son más, game over. Y lo de armonizar las pensiones en IPC ya veremos, que ese anuncio es anterior a que Lagarta confirmase que se cerraba el grifo, que a partir de ahora los gastos se pagan con ingresos.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (19 Abr 2022)

Lo que es acojonante es que con cada vez más hijos de puta en el pesebre que mantenemos los cuatro que remamos,los putos funcionarios aún tengan los cojones de quejarse.*¿DE DÓNDE CREÉIS QUE SALE EL DINERO,HIJOS DE PUTA ?¿DE LOS ÁRBOLES?*


----------



## Tackler (19 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.



no hay dinero y se acabó la deuda barata de gratis. Que lo suba según suba la media del sector privado y listo.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (19 Abr 2022)

En mi servicio ya se está hablando de movilizaciones, aunque la cosa no está muy clara aún.

Y sí, si nos ponemos, nos subirán los salarios. Somos un elemento vital en el país. Para recortes ya están los de la privada, que para eso están.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Pues no vas muy mal desencaminado.



Ni de coña. Primero porque Perro no suelta el poder hasta Diciembre del 2023 y haber implantado todo lo que le queda: LOMLOE, peajes,... Y segundo porque casi nadi cambia su voto, por lo menos entre el profesorado. El que es progre (de mierda) seguirá votando mierda y los que somos de derecha seguiremos votando derecha. En educación los bandos están muy claros y no cambian.


----------



## Saco de papas (19 Abr 2022)

El barco hace aguas amigos, tal vez sea el momento de coger el salvavidas y saltar de él.


----------



## zirick (19 Abr 2022)

No hay huevos, los votos cuestan buena parte del capital


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> En mi servicio ya se está hablando de movilizaciones, aunque la cosa no está muy clara aún.
> 
> Y sí, si nos ponemos, nos subirán los salarios. Somos un elemento vital en el país. Para recortes ya están los de la privada, que para eso están.



Probablemente el jardinero griego del artículo diría lo mismo. 






El jardín de las delicias griego | Mundo | elmundo.es


El jardín de las delicias griego Un parterre con 45 jardineros y otros excesos que explican por qué Grecia se encuentra al borde de la quiebra.




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.



A los jubilados ya han dicho que les subirán un 7%. A esos no los tocan. A los funcionarios...supongo que no te acuerdas de cuando ZParo nos bajó un 5% + otro 5% de las comunidades más pagas extras, y que tardamos varios años en recuperarlo. El P$%€ nunca ha respetado a los funcionarios.


----------



## jota1971 (19 Abr 2022)

La huelga en la funcion pública como se demostro en la pandemia no se nota y AHORRA mucho dinero, pueden estar lo que quieran sin trabajar...y sin Cobrar.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Primero porque Perro no suelta el poder hasta Diciembre del 2023 y haber implantado todo lo que le queda: LOMLOE, peajes,... Y segundo porque casi nadi cambia su voto, por lo menos entre el profesorado. El que es progre (de mierda) seguirá votando mierda y los que somos de derecha seguiremos votando derecha. En educación los bandos están muy claros y no cambian.



Si todo eso está muy bien, aquí nadie cede, nadie quiere perder y seguro que otro lo puede pagar. Pero la cuestión es que llega un momento que la vaca no da más leche. 

Y os recuerdo a todos que en la crisis del 2008 al menos había una "hucha" de pensiones que se pulió luego Rajoy. Ahora solo hay deuda.


----------



## porfin (19 Abr 2022)

Es que no los va a ligar al IPC....

He aquí donde esta la bolita:
Inflación subyacente


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Primero porque Perro no suelta el poder hasta Diciembre del 2023 y haber implantado todo lo que le queda: LOMLOE, peajes,... Y segundo porque casi nadi cambia su voto, por lo menos entre el profesorado. El que es progre (de mierda) seguirá votando mierda y los que somos de derecha seguiremos votando derecha. En educación los bandos están muy claros y no cambian.



Si todo eso está muy bien, aquí nadie cede, nadie quiere perder y seguro que otro lo puede pagar. Pero la cuestión es que llega un momento que la teta no da más.

Y os recuerdo que con Rajoy al menos había una "hucha" de pensiones que se pulieron en un mandato. Ahora solo hay deuda.


----------



## padrelopez (19 Abr 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> huelga indifinida de funcionarios ... alguien lo va a notar?



No, nadie notará nada cuando no se tramiten las prestaciones de desempleo, o cuando no se tramiten los erte o cuando no se tramiten las pensiones, o cuando no haya profesores en los colegios, ni médicos en la sanidad, ni policías patrullando, ni cuando el Estado no pueda recaudar tributos porque sus funcionarios están en huelga, ni cuando las empresas dejen de recibir subvenciones porque no se tramitan, etc

Que va hombre, no se va a notar nada de nada.


----------



## ewallpro (19 Abr 2022)

padrelopez dijo:


> No, nadie notará nada cuando no se tramiten las prestaciones de desempleo, o cuando no se tramiten los erte o cuando no se tramiten las pensiones, o cuando no haya profesores en los colegios, ni médicos en la sanidad, ni policías patrullando, ni cuando el Estado no pueda recaudar tributos porque sus funcionarios están en huelga, ni cuando las empresas dejen de recibir subvenciones porque no se tramitan, etc



Jajajja, acojonante, al final van a ser los funcionarios los que mueven el país no te jode... Las empresas dejen de recibir subvenciones... Tu sabes de dónde sale la pasta del estado no? De las empresas y particulares.

Vivís en otro mundo. Cuando el país se pararía es cuando el sector privado diga que DEJA DE REMAR. A ver de dónde sacan la pasta los parásitos del estado...


----------



## gpm (19 Abr 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El mundo y vozpopuli




Mugroso en estado puro.


----------



## gester (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> En mi servicio ya se está hablando de movilizaciones, aunque la cosa no está muy clara aún.
> 
> Y sí, si nos ponemos, nos subirán los salarios. Somos un elemento vital en el país. Para recortes ya están los de la privada, que para eso están.



Sois supermegavitales para este país. Ya quedó demostrado en la pandemia, te imaginas que los ganaderos, transportistas, cajeros, ... Hubieran hecho lo mismo?? Tocarse los huevos en casa? Que habrias comido? El papel del WC?

Teneis distorsionada la visión de la vida.


----------



## Javito Putero (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



a los funcis no a los paguiters si


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Abr 2022)

Sánchez y el entorno de Yolanda nos van a llevar al anarcocapitalismo más pronto que tarde, Dios mediante.
¡Huelga de funcionarios! ¡Vamos! ¡A la lucha!


----------



## Javito Putero (19 Abr 2022)

Tratante dijo:


> Yo huelga no haré..., pero si se suben las pensiones, prestaciones, subsidios, SMI, etc, es de recibo subir las nóminas públicas, al igual que lo es que suban los salarios en lo privado o al final no habrá ni para pipas.





padrelopez dijo:


> Para empezar no digas "vivis" porque yo no soy funcionario.
> 
> A mí me da absolutamente igual lo que penséis de los funcionarios, pero hombre, que digáis que una huelga general de los funcionarios no afectaría en nada al funcionamiento del país y que no se notaría...me parece poco realista.



los odiafuncis callan como las perritas putitas npc ante la subida del 8% de las pagazas eso les importa bien poco.


----------



## carlos1967 (19 Abr 2022)

padrelopez dijo:


> Para empezar no digas "vivis" porque yo no soy funcionario.
> 
> A mí me da absolutamente igual lo que penséis de los funcionarios, pero hombre, que digáis que una huelga general de los funcionarios no afectaría en nada al funcionamiento del país y que no se notaría...me parece poco realista.



Sois la puta red clientelar que se ha montado el estado para sobrevivir y poder seguir saqueando a las clases productivas del pais, QUE ESTAS SI QUE SON IMPRESCIENDIBLES, si piensas que los funcionarios son vitales para este pais, es que eres mas tonto de lo que suponia


----------



## Paddy McAloon (19 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Viva Antonio



¡Viva tu puta madre!


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Les darán más días libres.



Si, por aquí pueden venir los tiros. Soy laboral y trabajo con funcis. Estoy convencido de que prefieren más moscosos que el aumento de sueldo .
Las funcicharos lo que no quieren es "trabajar". Ya se desquitaran con más cafés en grupito.


----------



## jota1971 (19 Abr 2022)

padrelopez dijo:


> Para empezar no digas "vivis" porque yo no soy funcionario.
> 
> A mí me da absolutamente igual lo que penséis de los funcionarios, pero hombre, que digáis que una huelga general de los funcionarios no afectaría en nada al funcionamiento del país y que no se notaría...me parece poco realista.



Poco realista??? Estuvimos de pruebas meses en pandèmia, hay millones de datos, todo telematico, excepto servicios mínimos sanitarios y de seguridad el resto pueden parar cuando quieran No se nota...nadie los echara en falta....


----------



## imforeverblowingbubbles2 (19 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Para hacer huelga de trabajo primero hay que trabajar. Una huelga de funcionarios apenas se diferencia de un día de curro normal para ellos.




ademas que estoy seguro que no apuntan en ningun lado que no van

es decir que aunque suluestamente esten de huelga lo cobran igual


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> ¡Viva tu puta madre!



Sólo ha subido la gasolina a 2 euros


----------



## GM:KL&33 (19 Abr 2022)

jota1971 dijo:


> Poco realista??? Estuvimos de pruebas meses en pandèmia, hay millones de datos, todo telematico, excepto servicios mínimos sanitarios y de seguridad el resto pueden parar cuando quieran No se nota...nadie los echara en falta....



Y si sus restricciones y confinamientos sólo se las hubieran aplicado a ellos mismos, a lo mejor ya no existían.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

Hará lo que le manden sus jefes de Bruselas y estos lo que manden la masonada anglo.
Sánchez no pinta nada es un busto parlante al igual que un presentador de telediario.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (19 Abr 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1030391



Curioso la evolución en 2021


----------



## Jonny Favourite (19 Abr 2022)

Tú con los 12000 eurillos que ganas siendo el mandamas de la Agencia Tributaria apenas lo notarás ¿No?.

¿Que pasa? ¿No te hacen caso en forocoches?

Como troll eres patético. Sácate el bachillerato y dedicate a algo productivo.


----------



## Lexuss (19 Abr 2022)

Tenemos los funcionarios mejor pagados de toda Europa, aun rebajandoles el sueldo un 50% estarian por encima de la media

Asi que hay mucho margen para recortar


----------



## Funci-vago (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> En mi servicio ya se está hablando de movilizaciones, aunque la cosa no está muy clara aún.
> 
> Y sí, si nos ponemos, nos subirán los salarios. Somos un elemento vital en el país. Para recortes ya están los de la privada, que para eso están.



*CUMPLASE

REMEROS A CHUPARLA*


----------



## elviejo (19 Abr 2022)

Cuando en agosto o septiembre les llegue el recorte virus verás. No me alegro pero va a ser inevitable


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (19 Abr 2022)

si viven en huelga perpetua


----------



## jimmyjump (19 Abr 2022)

Polonia Viva dijo:


> Ya están preparando el terreno. En breve el BCE dejará de comprar deuda española y hay que cuadrar unos presupuestos que llevan 14 años en déficit. Se viene mucho dolor en forma de recortes de prestaciones y, fundamentalmente, subidas de impuestos. Ahora sí que se va a disfrutar lo votado.



¿Por qué crees lo del libro blanco? Nos van a subir los impuestos hasta asfixiarnos


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Abr 2022)

Los funcis se creen semi dioses

Mientras aplauden subir impuestos a los demás se ofenden porque no se les sube el sueldo

Ardan los hijos de puta


----------



## PLS--palasaca (19 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Para hacer huelga de trabajo primero hay que trabajar. Una huelga de funcionarios apenas se diferencia de un día de curro normal para ellos.



Denme, pero cuanto antes mejor, una buena estructura electrónica de la administración. Faltan electrones y sobran los sillones.


----------



## L'omertá (19 Abr 2022)

Si los funcionarios hacen huelga estamos jodidos, son capaces de ponerse a trabajar.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (19 Abr 2022)

Congelación de salarios de funcionarios (quizá alguna paga extra también caiga, aunque se recupere posteriormente el los tribunales). 

Bajada de pensiones máximas. Por mucho que hayas cotizado (y los langostas NO lo han hecho, o no con la presión con la que se hace ahora); no es normal que en la situación actual haya parejas de jubilados metiendo en casa 8000 euros 2 meses al año, junio y diciembre. 

Subsidio de paro a 1 año en lugar de 2. 

Renta básica generalizada entre la población vulnerable, pero nunca superior a 800 €. 



Sinceramente, no creo que Europa del Norte esté dispuesta a seguir devaluando el euro, y más con la situación de _bandos mundiales_ que se nos está poniendo delante.


----------



## usuario baneado (19 Abr 2022)

L'omertá dijo:


> Si los funcionarios hacen huelga estamos jodidos, son capaces de ponerse a trabajar.



Huelga japonesa a tope...en Ispain lo dudo.


----------



## Camaro SS (19 Abr 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> huelga indifinida de funcionarios ... alguien lo va a notar?



El erario publico, porque creo que los dias de huelga no se cobran.


----------



## Camaro SS (19 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> El trabajador español no es de protestar , tan es asi que en 80 y pico de años solo hubo una huelga general que fuera importante en 1988 o 1989 ...y por cierto estaba el PSOE. Pero aquello fué una huelga para que los sindicatos les dieran más privilegios poder y dinero...
> 
> los sindicatos estando muy bien pagados no van a moverse ni hacer ruido . Pero los remeros y autónomos si pueden juntarse y salir a protestar pero no tienen cojones



Lo que no tienen son ahorros, ya se encarga el gobierno de que vivan al dia.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (19 Abr 2022)

gester dijo:


> Sois supermegavitales para este país. Ya quedó demostrado en la pandemia, te imaginas que los ganaderos, transportistas, cajeros, ... Hubieran hecho lo mismo?? Tocarse los huevos en casa? Que habrias comido? El papel del WC?
> 
> Teneis distorsionada la visión de la vida.



Es curioso que me hables de ganaderos cuando yo estoy en la DGA tramitando las peritaciones para las subvenciones a diversos colectivos agrario-ganaderos. Como se queden sin tales, tampoco comen ellos.

El 90% de la empresa privada en el país es irrelevante. Vivimos a base de duda, no de lo que tributan las empresas. Y el sector privado, copado de gente de menor nivel cognitivo y menor valía útil para el país, debe absorber los vaivenes económicos. Así son las cosas. Que cierre uan empresa que fabrica sillas es irrelevante, que se cancele un servicio estatal es muy grave.

Oye, que sólo tienes que estudiar. NI que heredáramos el puesto.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)

Se acaba la fiesta de la dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## butricio (19 Abr 2022)

Que le hagan la batucada de la muerte


----------



## mondeja (19 Abr 2022)

"Huelga de funcionarios" es el mayor oxímoron que se me podría ocurrir. Les dejo mis dieses.


----------



## BudSpencer (19 Abr 2022)

Sánchez no va a subir un 10% el sueldo de los funcionarios pero lo dejará en un 8%. Mientras tanto los sueldos en el sector privado o se mantienen o bajan.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 Abr 2022)

espero que echen a la puta calle a todos los que sobran con una mano en el culo y otra en la calva , vamos el 90%


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Abr 2022)

La gente no es consciente que vamos a un retraso social y tecnológico que acojona.
Estas cosas son nimiedades con la que nos queda por ver.

or resumirlo, volveremos a los molinos de agua y mulas para hacer harina y el sistema de tributo en especie.
El diezmo.

Que más de uno saque su camisa nueva que de rojo la vamos a bordar.


----------



## WerVoss (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Es curioso que me hables de ganaderos cuando yo estoy en la DGA tramitando las peritaciones para las subvenciones a diversos colectivos agrario-ganaderos. Como se queden sin tales, tampoco comen ellos.
> 
> El 90% de la empresa privada en el país es irrelevante. Vivimos a base de duda, no de lo que tributan las empresas. Y el sector privado, copado de gente de menor nivel cognitivo y menor valía útil para el país, debe absorber los vaivenes económicos. Así son las cosas. Que cierre uan empresa que fabrica sillas es irrelevante, que se cancele un servicio estatal es muy grave.
> 
> Oye, que sólo tienes que estudiar. NI que heredáramos el puesto.



Claro hombre, si es que uno no se explica como se les arreglaban hace cientos de años para cultivar los campos o criar el ganado sin esa DGA. Me imagino que serían una especie de magos o algo así .


----------



## cuasi-pepito (19 Abr 2022)

La estanflación es la única medida de política económica que no implica subidas de impuestos o reducciones "reales" de lo que se ingresa como sueldo y a la vez sirve para reducir la deuda.


----------



## 11kjuan (19 Abr 2022)

WerVoss dijo:


> Claro hombre, si es que uno no se explica como se les arreglaban hace cientos de años para cultivar los campos o criar el ganado sin esa DGA. Me imagino que serían una especie de magos o algo así .



No hay nadie más tonto que un burócrata mueve papeles.
Vamos a pasar hambre, pero unos más que otros.


----------



## fenderman (19 Abr 2022)

Pues si no suben no me voy de vacaciones, me tomo la cervecita en casa y tardeo en el patio, vas a ver tu que problemo.

Parece mentira que no os acordeis de cuando zp bajó un 7% o rajao quito la extra de navidad pegó un bajón las ventas navideñas.


----------



## padrelopez (19 Abr 2022)

carlos1967 dijo:


> Sois la puta red clientelar que se ha montado el estado para sobrevivir y poder seguir saqueando a las clases productivas del pais, QUE ESTAS SI QUE SON IMPRESCIENDIBLES, si piensas que los funcionarios son vitales para este pais, es que eres mas tonto de lo que suponia



Venga, va, reza un padrenuestro, un ave maría y dos rosarios, que te veo muy estresado.


----------



## keler (19 Abr 2022)

Como no me suban el sueldo el año que viene me pillo una buena baja. A los que os alegráis de esta noticia mostráis un conocimiento de economía bastante limitado.


----------



## joeljoan (19 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Sigue siendo favorito pero él no quiere comerse los problemas.
> 
> Su táctica será aguantar la legislatura hasta que toque elecciones (Diciembre 2023) para entonces dudo que la gente lo vaya a votar en masa y asi se asegura que los recortes o las reformas que se tengan que hacer se las coma otro.
> 
> ...



Por ahí utilizarán al muletilla de Feijóo que para algo lo han colocado ahí.....y se repartirán los marrones


----------



## Klapaucius (19 Abr 2022)

VÁIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA


----------



## KUTRONIO (19 Abr 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> Por ahí utilizarán al muletilla de Feijóo que para algo lo han colocado ahí.....y se repartirán los marrones



Si la cosa se alarga hasta diciembre del 2023, cuando gane Feijo vendrá con el discurso de ¡Es lo que hay! solo que esta vez PUDIERON está gobernando, no en la oposición dando lecciones desde su supuesta superioridad moral e intelectual


----------



## galdubat (19 Abr 2022)

Que no me lo creo
Hará como que los obliga a fichar a la horay punto.
El R78 no devora a su hijo.


----------



## Camaro SS (19 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A los jubilados ya han dicho que les subirán un 7%. A esos no los tocan. A los funcionarios...supongo que no te acuerdas de cuando ZParo nos bajó un 5% + otro 5% de las comunidades más pagas extras, y que tardamos varios años en recuperarlo. El P$%€ nunca ha respetado a los funcionarios.



Si no os respetara cobrariais lo mismo que en la privada y vuestro "plus" seria el no poderos despedir, que ya es mas que suficiente.


----------



## oso_perez (19 Abr 2022)

España está empeñada hasta las cejas. Ahora toca gastar menos y van a ahorrar donde se gasta. Que se preparen los pensionistas.


----------



## Juanchufri (19 Abr 2022)

Subir impuestos, maquillar gastos, trampas contables, no hay nada que se ponga en medio de esta gentecilla.


----------



## Camaro SS (19 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> La gente no es consciente que vamos a un retraso social y tecnológico que acojona.
> Estas cosas son nimiedades con la que nos queda por ver.
> 
> or resumirlo, volveremos a los molinos de agua y mulas para hacer harina y el sistema de tributo en especie.
> ...



Lo del diezmo lo firmaba ya, eso si que seria una buena bajada de impuestos.


----------



## gester (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Es curioso que me hables de ganaderos cuando yo estoy en la DGA tramitando las peritaciones para las subvenciones a diversos colectivos agrario-ganaderos. Como se queden sin tales, tampoco comen ellos.
> 
> El 90% de la empresa privada en el país es irrelevante. Vivimos a base de duda, no de lo que tributan las empresas. Y el sector privado, copado de gente de menor nivel cognitivo y menor valía útil para el país, debe absorber los vaivenes económicos. Así son las cosas. Que cierre uan empresa que fabrica sillas es irrelevante, que se cancele un servicio estatal es muy grave.
> 
> Oye, que sólo tienes que estudiar. NI que heredáramos el puesto.



Pues nada, el día que tengas hambre te comes los apuntes y para trabajar como la empresa que fabrica sillas no es relevante, pues te sientas en el suelo. Eso si, para hacer cualquier gestión sois imprescindibles por eso te remiten al certificado o DNI digital.

Menos mal que el hombre abandono el nomadismo gracias a los funcionarios!!!


----------



## PROM (19 Abr 2022)

galdubat dijo:


> Que no me lo creo
> Hará como que los obliga a fichar a la horay punto.
> El R78 no devora a su hijo.



Eso ya lo hicieron, duró tres meses y se rompieron los relojes. Doble gasto para nada.


----------



## normcore (19 Abr 2022)

Supongamos que soy un funcionario que se puede jubilar el año que viene con 60 años y 35 cotizados. Pero me quedaría algún año más. Si me suben el sueldo un 2% y si estuviera jubilado un 10%....
Nota:Soy partidario de que los funcis se jubilen a la misma edad que el sector privado.


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (19 Abr 2022)

Ay, si la envidia fuera tiña...


----------



## midelburgo (19 Abr 2022)

El bono patacon argentino para pensionistas y funcionarios, cada vez más cerca...


----------



## cebollin-o (19 Abr 2022)

¿Qué pasará el próximo 1 de Mayo?


----------



## abbadon15 (19 Abr 2022)

Deberían ser conscientes de que la “empresa” que les paga está en quiebra por culpa de su “cuerpo directivo” y lo normal es que les deje sin sueldo


----------



## Atotrapo (19 Abr 2022)

Esto se anima, imagino que habrá pedido más ayuda en Europa y le habrán dicho que empiece a recortar que en verano se le acaba la compra de deuda. 

Yo lo tendría claro, 2/3 del funcionariado a la calle, prohibición de personal eventual (los llamados asesores) y gran parte del funcionariado lo convertiría en personal laboral, quien se pase de listo a la calle como en la privada, otro gallo cantaría entonces.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (19 Abr 2022)

fenderman dijo:


> Pues si no suben no me voy de vacaciones, me tomo la cervecita en casa y tardeo en el patio, vas a ver tu que problemo.
> 
> Parece mentira que no os acordeis de cuando zp bajó un 7% o rajao quito la extra de navidad pegó un bajón las ventas navideñas.



Amazon va a sufrir.


----------



## DDT (19 Abr 2022)

Una huelga de funcionarios no se va a notar nada después de un año y medio de "teletrabajo".


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Es curioso que me hables de ganaderos cuando yo estoy en la DGA tramitando las peritaciones para las subvenciones a diversos colectivos agrario-ganaderos. Como se queden sin tales, tampoco comen ellos.
> 
> El 90% de la empresa privada en el país es irrelevante. Vivimos a base de duda, no de lo que tributan las empresas. Y el sector privado, copado de gente de menor nivel cognitivo y menor valía útil para el país, debe absorber los vaivenes económicos. Así son las cosas. Que cierre uan empresa que fabrica sillas es irrelevante, que se cancele un servicio estatal es muy grave.
> 
> Oye, que sólo tienes que estudiar. NI que heredáramos el puesto.



Estas muy mal de la cabeza


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (19 Abr 2022)

Va a haber una subida negativa


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (19 Abr 2022)

Solo a los jubilados, que son los votantes fijos sociatas, sobre todo los que con 7 años cotizados se llevaron pensiones de puta madre, alegando Felipe Gonzalez and co que ejjjj que pobrecitos trabajaban en B sin saberlo (Los cojones)


----------



## DDT (19 Abr 2022)

Este año me han devuelto la parte que me debían de una paga extra de 2014, o sea, 8 años más tarde.
El recorte es inevitable, pero no sólo de los funcionarios, también en ongs, ayuntamientos, comunidades autónomas, jubilaciones, etc. O es eso o nos vemos como Argentina, hay que elegir Grecia o Argentina. Bueno, si se viene una guerra o una nueva pandemia que se cargue a la mitad de la población o un meteorito, entonces a lo mejor no.


----------



## DDT (19 Abr 2022)

CaraCortada dijo:


> Que se jodan, osea "nos". Se recoge lo que se siembra, ellos/nos hemos sembrado egoismo e indiferencia hacia los remeros que nos pagan la fiesta y votado en ese sentido y ahora veremos la otra cara de la moneda. A mi me la pela, como grupo A1 sin cargas familiares seguiré estando sobrado. No es que Sanchez no quiera actualizar las nóminas públicas al IPC sino que es materialmente imposible. Yo les subiría en función de los puestos que vayan quedando vacantes por jubilación y que no se van a reponer y aplicando el dinero liberado para actualizar el IPC, ni un euro mas, y si no llega para actualizar según el ipc pues nos seguimos jodiendo.



Si fuesen verdaderos socialistas sólo recortarian a los funcis que ganan más.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Abr 2022)

¿Huelga de funcis? ¿Quién se va a dar cuenta?


----------



## Espeluznao (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



Se nota que Sánchez quiere perder las elecciones


----------



## Serbal-14 (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Es curioso que me hables de ganaderos cuando yo estoy en la DGA tramitando las peritaciones para las subvenciones a diversos colectivos agrario-ganaderos. Como se queden sin tales, tampoco comen ellos.
> 
> El 90% de la empresa privada en el país es irrelevante. Vivimos a base de duda, no de lo que tributan las empresas. Y el sector privado, copado de gente de menor nivel cognitivo y menor valía útil para el país, debe absorber los vaivenes económicos. Así son las cosas. Que cierre uan empresa que fabrica sillas es irrelevante, que se cancele un servicio estatal es muy grave.
> 
> Oye, que sólo tienes que estudiar. NI que heredáramos el puesto.



Lo público es el peor enemigo de la sociedad.

No sólo hace falta estudiar: para ser funcionario suele ser necesario no tener sentido de la dignidad. No digo que en todos los casos, pero sí en muchos. Contemplas cómo lo público es una simple organización mafiosa que engaña y roba a la gente. Sueldo seguro lo más alto posible y sin responsabilidades, esa es la regla. Y saquear sin piedad, pero sin ninguna piedad, a la buena gente.

Es repugnante. Yo me tuve que ir, no lo soportaba.

No digo que sea así en todos los casos, eso sí.


----------



## DDT (19 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Tras los _moscosos_ y los _canosos_ *llegan los sanchozos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esos los quitaron listo. Solo nos dejaron 6 días, hubo gente que perdió 6 días. Luego poco a poco los han ido aumentando de nuevo pero sin llegar a los de antes. Me parece que ahora cada taifa decide los suyos. A ver si hay algún leberado sindical que nos lo explique bien. Lo que se seguro es que antes eran mucho más días que ahora.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Abr 2022)

Sánchez quiere ahorrar ahora para poder comparlos con un pedazo de aumento el año próximo, justo antes de las elecciones.


----------



## fayser (19 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> Que cierre uan empresa que fabrica sillas es irrelevante, *que se cancele un servicio estatal es muy grave*.



Bueno, eso dependerá de qué "_servicio estatal_" sea el cancelado.

Porque en este país pasa una cosa muy curiosa, digna de estudio.

Cada año sube el gasto público para atender nuevas "necesidades" a cuál más estúpida. _Ministerios, observatorios, subvenciones, empresas públicas, defensa, obras públicas..._ nunca llega el dinero, hace falta más.

Sin embargo, si un año alguien dice que hay que "gastar menos", ese dinero misteriosamente hay que quitarlo de sanidad o educación, no de esos mismos _ministerios, observatorios, subvenciones, empresas públicas, defensa, obras públicas..._ en que se aumentó el presupuesto el año anterior.

El algoritmo debe ser el siguiente:

*UN EURO MÁS => MÁS GILIPOLLECES
UN EURO MENOS => MENOS SANIDAD*​
Y lo cojonudo del tema es la de gente que lo repite como si fuera lo más normal del mundo.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Abr 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Esos los quitaron listo. Solo nos dejaron 6 días, hubo gente que perdió 6 días. Luego poco a poco los han ido aumentando de nuevo pero sin llegar a los de antes. Me parece que ahora cada taifa decide los suyos. A ver si hay algún leberado sindical que nos lo explique bien. Lo que se seguro es que antes eran mucho más días que ahora.



Deberían ser CERO días.


----------



## Rain dog (19 Abr 2022)

Todo el que trabaja en la pública, sabe que el activismo es nulo entre sus trabajadores. Especialmente entre el Charismo, hiperinstalado en el "qué hay de lo mío". Los podrían achicharrar a congelaciones salariales, aumentos de horas de trabajo, y etcétera, y las movilizaciones serían testimoniales.

Los funcis son super-privilegiados como otra herramienta más para deprimir, enfurecer y desmoralizar al ciudadano medio. Dentro de las muchas otras que tiene el poder, como la ineficacia de la justicia, los medios de comunicación berreando horrores 24/7 y muchas otras.


----------



## DDT (19 Abr 2022)

Lo he consultado en Cataluña son 50 horas, ampliables por antiguedad. 
Se empezaron a conceder por no cobrar una paga extra en tiempos creo que de Felipito.
Lo más gracioso es que los profes también tienen 3 días, porque no les llega con todos los puentes, acueductos y los dos meses y medio de vacaciones.


----------



## meusac (19 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



no van a hacer ninguna huelga


----------



## Serbal-14 (19 Abr 2022)

fayser dijo:


> Bueno, eso dependerá de qué "_servicio estatal_" sea el cancelado.
> 
> Porque en este país pasa una cosa muy curiosa, digna de estudio.
> 
> ...



El robo público se centra en los salarios. Por eso el robo es inagotable y tan difícil de enmendar.

Las cosas no funcionan por las parásitos. Pero en vez de enfrentarse a las parásitas, sale el inevitable "insuficiencia de medios" y se recluta a nuevas funcionarias. Las nuevas funcionarias son tan parásitas como las de antes. ¿Solución? Contratar más.

Y así hasta el infinito.

Y en esto nunca se recorta.


----------



## ANS² (19 Abr 2022)

que se jodan por votar al PSOE

lo votan por egoísmo, para conseguir lo mejor para ellos y mierda para los demás, pero no cayeron en el detalle de que el país podía irse a la puta


----------



## Bulbai (19 Abr 2022)

Como funcionario "acerté" la rebaja del de ZP y me llamaban loco. Ahora la deuda pública es mayor y el número de parásitos infinito. Mi deseo sería que nos congelaran el sueldo pero preveo que la troika europea impondrá una rebaja del 10% y una década congelados con una inflación oficial, que no real, entorno al 7% anual.

El otro caballo de Troya son las pensiones. 9 millones, cuya unidad habrá que derrumbar. Preveo recorte de pensiones máximas a 1600 netos y subida cercana al IPC a los caras que no cotizaron nada y se levantan más que el salario medio en España. 

Para menas, igual-da, sostenibilidad, ecologismo y demás mandangas ideológicas no habrá recortes.


----------



## LordEntrophy (19 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Les darán más días libres.



Justo eso iba a decir. Los famosos "moscosos" son días libres ofrecidos por el Ministro de la Presidencia Sr. Javier Moscoso como compensación por no poder subir los salarios en su momento ante la inflación de aquel entonces (días libres por el mismo precio, una forma de bajar la productividad, por cierto).

Así que no dudo de que se irá por ahí. Igual hasta se llega a la semana laboral de 4 días: 2 días presenciales, 2 de teletravago, y 1 libre o similar.


----------



## Progretón (19 Abr 2022)

Rain dog dijo:


> Todo el que trabaja en la pública, sabe que el activismo es nulo entre sus trabajadores. Especialmente entre el Charismo, hiperinstalado en el "qué hay de lo mío". Los podrían achicharrar a congelaciones salariales, aumentos de horas de trabajo, y etcétera, y las movilizaciones serían testimoniales.
> 
> Los funcis son super-privilegiados como otra herramienta más para deprimir, enfurecer y desmoralizar al ciudadano medio. Dentro de las muchas otras que tiene el poder, como la ineficacia de la justicia, los medios de comunicación berreando horrores 24/7 y muchas otras.



El funcionariado se parece mucho a un ejército, con la importante diferencia de que el mando no está unificado sino que se reparte entre varios sindicatos.

Cuando los mandos se ponen de acuerdo - cosa que ocurre muy de vez en cuando - y dan orden de movilizarse, los _funcis_ nos movemos con disciplina militar.

Y me da que esta vez puede haber movilización por dos motivos: Madrid es caro de cojones y las pérdidas de poder adquisitivo empalmadas durante los últimos10 años empiezan a ser insoportables. No pocos _funcis_ comparten piso como si fuesen estudiantes y desde arriba (sindicatos) van a hacer caso a lo que se dice desde abajo (currelas) por la cuenta que les trae.

Hay, por ejemplo, mucho agente de la Policía Nacional hasta los huevos de compatir zulo. Poca broma con eso; o con los _funcis_ que nos encargamos de recaudar impuestos varios.


----------



## Vulcan86 (19 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> El funcionariado se parece mucho a un ejército, con la importante diferencia de que el mando no está unificado sino que se reparte entre varios sindicatos.
> 
> Cuando los mandos se ponen de acuerdo - cosa que ocurre muy de vez en cuando - y dan orden de movilizarse, los _funcis_ nos movemos con disciplina militar.
> 
> ...



Lo tienen muy fácil que hagan una opo del tipo B.pero claro es más fácil quejarse


----------



## Bulbai (19 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> El funcionariado se parece mucho a un ejército, con la importante diferencia de que el mando no está unificado sino que se reparte entre varios sindicatos.
> 
> Cuando los mandos se ponen de acuerdo - cosa que ocurre muy de vez en cuando - y dan orden de movilizarse, los _funcis_ nos movemos con disciplina militar.
> 
> ...



En Grecia también se movilizaron y creo que valió de poco. España no es libre de decidir su futuro; nuestros acreedores decidirán quiénes, cómo y durante cuánto tiempo pagaremos la crisis. Las situaciones personales no importan porque somos un drogadicto necesitado de dinero.


----------



## vinavil (19 Abr 2022)

meusac dijo:


> no van a hacer ninguna huelga






Aguántales el cubata


----------



## Progretón (19 Abr 2022)

El sindicato mayoritario es el CSIF, que siempre ha tirado hacia la derecha.

Sigue así, majete, mostrando tu ignorancia.


----------



## Turek (20 Abr 2022)

"Se preparan huelgas de funcionarios"

Resto de España remando y arruinada, se preparan...


----------



## meanboy (20 Abr 2022)

Los van a poner de "fijos discontinuos" a trabajar 3 dias a la semana por la mitad de salario.


----------



## El Tulipán Negro (20 Abr 2022)

Qué ancho me voy a quedar diciéndole a algún funcionario: *"No te quejes, no haber aprobao las oposiciones como hice yo"*


----------



## ransomraff (20 Abr 2022)

Les bajan el salario un 20% y no se pone a buscar otro trabajo ni el 1% de ellos.


----------



## Scarjetas (20 Abr 2022)

Están todos los convenios dando 1% 2%...van a dar a estos el IPC, ojalá vayan a la huelga todos y se compruebe realmente que todos viven de una estafa. Que vean cómo seguimos viviendo sin ellos. 
Y luego voten a frijoles y les baje un 15% la nómina.
Y se cumplirá en el 2024.


----------



## La Tabiques (20 Abr 2022)

Bizarroff dijo:


> Seguiran exprimiendo a remeros y autónomos para tener contentos a los funcivagos y jubiletas y lo sabéis



Si sube cuotas, habrá bajas masivas de autónomos … ya mismo es un timo ser autónomo


----------



## Scarjetas (20 Abr 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, están subiditos no, lo siguiente, tienen un despotismo que flipas. Me nutre que miles de ellos van a ser sustituidos por máquinas. Ojalá se haga realidad ese sueño.


----------



## La Tabiques (20 Abr 2022)

sorteos_follacabras dijo:


> A ellos subida de sueldo
> 
> A los autónomos subida de cuotas e impuestos,
> 
> Me parece que los gilipollas son los remeros



A lo mejor se dan de baja muchísimos remeros y se recauda menos cada vez , no apetece remar cuando ves a tu vecino funcionario tocarse la polla y presumir de ello


----------



## Lain Coubert (20 Abr 2022)

jajaja, hay que tocarse los cojones: funcionarios amenazando con PARAR DE TRABAJAR. Qué tiempos, Dios mío, qué tiempos.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (20 Abr 2022)

Se lo sube un 4%.
Not bad.


----------



## Coln (20 Abr 2022)

A los funcivagos y jubilados habría que meterles un recorte del 10% anual durante 3 años y nada de sanidad privada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Scarjetas dijo:


> Están todos los convenios dando 1% 2%...van a dar a estos el IPC, ojalá vayan a la huelga todos y se compruebe realmente que todos viven de una estafa. Que vean cómo seguimos viviendo sin ellos.
> Y luego voten a frijoles y les baje un 15% la nómina.
> Y se cumplirá en el 2024.



Claro que sí. Por eso el año pasado no cerraron los centros educativos y nos obligaron a todos a dar clases presenciales. No aguantáis ni dos días con vuestros hijos en casa. Sin vuestros hijos fuera la mayoría de padres no pueden ir a trabajar.


----------



## Ghosterin (20 Abr 2022)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Zapatero rebaja el sueldo a los funcionarios por primera vez en la Historia | España | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> Zapatero anuncia recorte sueldos de funcionarios -Elimina el cheque-bebé a partir de 2011 -Congela las pensiones en 2011 -El tijeretazo farmacéutico requerirá reformas legales -Baja el sueldo un 15% a los miembros del Gobierno -Abre la puerta a nuevas medidas fiscales
> ...



El tal Comerciante Protestante ni de lejos es funcionario, sino que vive de lo que el administrador de la página le paga por cada comentario que cuelga, que son migajas, por lo que la inflación lo está arruinando a toda velocidad (de ahí su cabreo y su trolleo tan evidente).


----------



## Ghosterin (20 Abr 2022)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Hará lo que le manden sus jefes de Bruselas y estos lo que manden la masonada anglo.
> Sánchez no pinta nada *es un busto parlante *al igual que un presentador de telediario.



Me recordaste a esto (desde luego no se nota ninguna diferencia):


----------



## ashe (20 Abr 2022)

Es curioso que con el "malvado" franco el tamaño estatal y con ello los funcionarios era inferior al actual cuando con la tecnología actual debería ser inferior al del anterior régimen...

Y lo peor es que muchos se quejarán en caso del tijeretazo que se merece y ya adelanto que mínimo del 30%


----------



## Alvarogbest (20 Abr 2022)

No nos hagamos pajas con recortes, harto sería
viendo como suele actuar Fraudez que "solo" les suba un 1% o 2% para poder vender que les sube y ganar tiempo


----------



## Palimpsesto. (20 Abr 2022)

No habrá rebajas ni recortes si no lo impone Bruselas.
Incluso puede llegar el mismo dinero pero el. 100% ira para nóminas y pensiones aunque las carreteras tengan baches cada km y las infraestructuras públicas se caigan de falta de mantenimiento.
La sudamericanizacion es inevitable y en realidad ya estamos en pleno proceso, tanto por la inmigración masiva de tira flechas como lo que menciono en el primer parrafo.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Abr 2022)

Creo que a estas alturas todo el mundo conoce a Sánchez y saben que, como Zelensky, es incapaz de mentir. Dijo con claridad: "No dejaré a nadie atrás", y lo va a cumplir.


----------



## vanderwilde (20 Abr 2022)

Esas cosas medio las entenderían si en vez de salir mintiendo a diario, se dijese la verdad: Señores, España no tiene ni un duro, y debemos lo que no está en los escritos. Y dinero no nos quieren prestar más.

Claro, salen diciendo que esto va de maravilla, que aquí sobra dinero, y salen los otros pidiendo, normal.

Escucho ya poco la radio, la televisión, cero, pero un ratito que la tenga puesta no paran de decir que si dinero para uno, que si dinero para otros, que si obras, que si... A ver, que eso es peor que decir la verdad, y acojonar un poco a la gente.

Para qué tienen el televisor? Ya no es ni engañar ni meter miedo, es decir la verdad. No hay dinero, ni nos quieren dar más.

Con tal de seguir robando, convirtieron un "problema" que tenía solución en una bomba atómica.


----------



## Lexuss (20 Abr 2022)

Si los funcis se ponen en huelga un año seguido, arreglamos las cuentas estatales y la productividad aumentaria una barbaridad

Yo no es que los anime, yo les imploro que se pongan en huelga, pero no un dia ni dos, años, muchos años seguidos 15 o 20 me pareceria un numero razonable

En pandemia los mandaron meses a casa y no se notó su ausencia, la lastima es que los mandaron a casa y no les eliminaron el sueldo


----------



## John Smmith (20 Abr 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Les aumentará el IPC y lo sabéis. Funcionarios y jubilados son los que mandan. Veremos cosas chulísimas antes de que éstos la pasen realmente mal.



El problema es que para aumentar el IPC a la parasitada hay que seguir aumentando el gasto. Y UE ya les ha dicho que, en julio, se acabó la farlopa. Subir el IPC a las garrapatas para que puedan seguir comprando jabugo a cambio de tocarse los huevos o sus mal contadas 35 h. semanales de vagueo, implica castigar directamente al resto, ir a por el resto. Subir IVA, IRPF, sociedades, SS, etc. Por que todo va encadenado. Si tenemos en cuenta que, pese a los pases de trilero del CIS y las cuentas de la vieja, estamos entrando en una recesión y una rueda inflacionaria (las exigencias de los funcivagos lo corroboran) está mas que claro que va a haber muy mala leche en general.

El problema es que la "democracia" esta cautiva de los parásitos. Como sugirió un forero, deberia estar prohibido votar a quien cobre del gobierno. Realmente es un conflicto de intereses. 

Pero es evidente que nunca será así. Nuestro dinero, el de nuestros impuestos, sirve basicamente para que las elites compren el poder. Los mínimos cutre servicios que nos ofecen se pagan a crédito, el dinero de nuestros impuestos se va directamente a sus bolsillos y a comprar el poder a base de apesebrados. Si no ¿como un pais de mierda como España puede deber el 140% de lo que produce? Pensad y lo vereis con claridad.

Ya lo han dicho. Les subirán el IPC, seguramente incluso desde primeros de año. Y al resto nos aplicarán otra vuelta de tuerca en el garrotevil.


----------



## remerus (20 Abr 2022)

Que miedo una huelga de vagos.


----------



## Javiser (20 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Para hacer huelga de trabajo primero hay que trabajar. Una huelga de funcionarios apenas se diferencia de un día de curro normal para ellos.



Quedate los niños en casa una de esas mañanas que tú y tu mujer vais a currar porque los profes están de huelga y ya verás que risa y si se nota o no


----------



## crocodile (20 Abr 2022)

Jodete Putin, todo sea por Ucrania


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Turek dijo:


> "Se preparan huelgas de funcionarios"
> 
> Resto de España remando y arruinada, se preparan...



Yo creo que metéis a todos los funcionarios en el mismo saco, y no es justo en absoluto.
Hay funcionarios que aguantan condiciones de trabajo deplorables hace mucho tiempo, y de eso nunca nadie se preocupó. Entre esos funcionarios que aguantan condiciones de infierno, están los maestros y profesores. Lo sé porque amigos en esos gremios. Métete en aulas de 30 o más alumnos adolescentes actuales. Hay sitios como Madrid donde las plazas de profesores de matemáticas (entre otras materias) no se cubren. Así que, tanto chollo no será.
Muchos padres no soportan a sus propios hijos, pero los profesores están obligados a hacerlo. La sociedad ha perdido el norte.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Quedate los niños en casa una de esas mañanas que tú y tu mujer vais a currar porque los profes están de huelga y ya verás que risa y si se nota o no



Ahí te doy la razón. Los adolescentes actuales son muy difíciles y hay maestros y profesores que llevan muchos años aguantando situaciones muy jodidas. Algunos de ellos con depresión, con ansiedad, ... Yo conozco gente que lo ha pasado y lo sigue pasando muy mal en esos puestos de trabajo que muchos creen ideales.


----------



## MellomBakkarOgBerg (20 Abr 2022)

Ufff, como haya huelga de funcionarios "de ventanilla" termina de quebrar ECI.


----------



## PASEANTE (20 Abr 2022)

No hay dinero, sin más..


----------



## samaruc (20 Abr 2022)

DDT dijo:


> Lo he consultado en Cataluña son 50 horas, ampliables por antiguedad.
> Se empezaron a conceder por no cobrar una paga extra en tiempos creo que de Felipito.
> Lo más gracioso es que los profes también tienen 3 días, porque no les llega con todos los puentes, acueductos y los dos meses y medio de vacaciones.



No sé cómo estaréis por tu CCAA, lo que es el estado actualmente:

- Moscosos, 6 días al año

- Canosos, días adicionales por antigüedad (a partir de 5 trienios)

- Sevillas, 24 y 31 de diciembre libres

- Mocosos, hasta 2 días de enfermedad por baja

- Sabadadás, compensación festivos caen en sábado por mocoso adicional

No hace falta preguntar a los sindicatos

Solo a gúguel






__





Jornada y horarios







www.mptfp.gob.es


----------



## Murray's (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Yo creo que metéis a todos los funcionarios en el mismo saco, y no es justo en absoluto.
> Hay funcionarios que aguantan condiciones de trabajo deplorables hace mucho tiempo, y de eso nunca nadie se preocupó. Entre esos funcionarios que aguantan condiciones de infierno, están los maestros y profesores. Lo sé porque amigos en esos gremios. Métete en aulas de 30 o más alumnos adolescentes actuales. Hay sitios como Madrid donde las plazas de profesores de matemáticas (entre otras materias) no se cubren. Así que, tanto chollo no será.
> Muchos padres no soportan a sus propios hijos, pero los profesores están obligados a hacerlo. La sociedad ha perdido el norte.




Lo hemos dicho muchas veces el curro de profesor está bien en ciudades medianas o en pueblos donde puedes conseguir un alquiler o vivienda asequible.
En Madrid o Barcelona con el precio de los alquileres , la inflación galopante.. ,con 1800/1900€ mensuales vives justo, o no llegas o te interesa mejor otro destino. 

Con esos sueldos estás abocado a compartir piso.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Si no hay empresas ricas, no hay ni impuestos, ni salarios, ni paguicas. No hay más que mierda.




Nuestros funcionarios nunca entendieron que en Venezuela y Cuba también hay funcionarios, pero de poco les sirve.


----------



## Murray's (20 Abr 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> No hay dinero, sin más..




Si hay, pero no va haber.

Cuiden los ahorros.


----------



## Javiser (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón. Los adolescentes actuales son muy difíciles y hay maestros y profesores que llevan muchos años aguantando situaciones muy jodidas. Algunos de ellos con depresión, con ansiedad, ... Yo conozco gente que lo ha pasado y lo sigue pasando muy mal en esos puestos de trabajo que muchos creen ideales.



Mi ex era maestra en secundaria en un colegio concertado ( y ahí fíjate que los alumnos y los padres suelen ser menos problemáticos excepto alguna excepción) y estaba atacada de nos nervios , y no será porque no era trabajadora , que lo era y mucho .

Yo no tendría bemoles a enfrentarme a eso todos los días . O te la suda todo o terminas atacado de los nervios


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2022)

Para que haya sueldos y horarios "dignos", tienen que entrar muchos billetes por la puerta de la empresa, y eso es muy complicado de conseguir para la mayoría de empresas. Los clientes que sueltan los billetes miran cada céntimo.

Las empresas no pueden hacer como el estado, es decir, extorsionar a los demás con impuestos confiscatorios para que les paguen sus sueldos y horarios "dignos".


----------



## Murray's (20 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Nuestros funcionarios nunca entendieron que en Venezuela y Cuba también hay funcionarios, pero de poco les sirve.




Los funcionarios en cuba y venezuela tienen la salvedad que el regimen los agasaja con comida y medicamentos que es lo que carecece la mayoría población, pero el salario son cuatro duros, no están bien pagados.

Y en España respecto al ipc vivienda carestia etc la mitad de funcionarios o empleados públicos en general solo sobreviven.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los funcionarios en cuba y venezuela tienen la salvedad que el regimen los agasaja con comida y medicamentos que es lo que carecece la mayoría población, pero el salario son cuatro duros,* no están bien pagados.*
> 
> Y en España respecto al ipc vivienda carestia etc la mitad de funcionarios o empleados públicos en general solo sobreviven.




Están bien pagados con respecto a lo que abunda en la mayoría del país.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Mi ex era maestra en secundaria en un colegio concertado ( y ahí fíjate que los alumnos y los padres suelen ser menos problemáticos excepto alguna excepción) y estaba atacada de nos nervios , y no será porque no era trabajadora , que lo era y mucho .
> 
> Yo no tendría bemoles a enfrentarme a eso todos los días . O te la suda todo o terminas atacado de los nervios



Hay gente totalmente desequilibrada por culpa de los años que lleva en las aulas. Yo conozco a una profesora que lleva unos 7 u 8 años dando clase de matemáticas en institutos públicos, y no es ni una sombra de lo que era antes. Hasta se ha vuelto agresiva, malhablada, ... Creo que lo llaman despersonalización. Algunos acaban convirtiéndose en lo que son sus alumnos para sobrevivir. No conocía tal fenómeno hasta que me lo contó un amigo que es profesor.
Eso es el horror.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Lo hemos dicho muchas veces el curro de profesor está bien en ciudades medianas o en pueblos donde puedes conseguir un alquiler o vivienda asequible.
> En Madrid o Barcelona con el precio de los alquileres , la inflación galopante.. ,con 1800/1900€ mensuales vives justo, o no llegas o te interesa mejor otro destino.
> 
> Con esos sueldos estás abocado a compartir piso.



Los sueldos de un profesor de secundaria, no sé cómo andan exactamente para los que empiezan pero para los que tienen cierto número de años a sus espaldas, superan por bastante, los 2000 euros mensuales en algunas comunidades.
De todas maneras, yo no me centré en los sueldos. Aun suponiendo que son 1900 euros mensuales, eso da para vivir. El problema son las condiciones de stress laboral diario. Eso te lo dice cualquiera que conozca un poco el gremio.


----------



## Scarjetas (20 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Claro que sí. Por eso el año pasado no cerraron los centros educativos y nos obligaron a todos a dar clases presenciales. No aguantáis ni dos días con vuestros hijos en casa.



Yo hijos no tengo, pero a los profesores os respeto a algunos, al igual que los veteranos del foro.


----------



## Javiser (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Hay gente totalmente desequilibrada por culpa de los años que lleva en las aulas. Yo conozco a una profesora que lleva unos 7 u 8 años dando clase de matemáticas en institutos públicos, y no es ni una sombra de lo que era antes. Hasta se ha vuelto agresiva, malhablada, ... Creo que lo llaman despersonalización. Algunos acaban convirtiéndose en lo que son sus alumnos para sobrevivir. No conocía tal fenómeno hasta que me lo contó un amigo que es profesor.
> Eso es el horror.



Yo ya te digo que lo conozco por mi ex , que estaba quemadisima y con razón. Y eso de que no trabajan....por los cojones, no solo ya en el curro, sino también en casa, y no poco. 

Hay que vivirlo y verlo de cerca para saberlo . Yo estuve 20 años con mi ex y no puedo hablar mal de ella porque era una gran persona, pero el estrés que tenía lo llevaba a casa y terminaba traspasandomelo a mí sin querer. En ese tiempo se tiró 15 años de maestra y he ido viendo como cada vez les exigían más, se burocratizaba más todo, y sobre todo, llegaban peores alumnos o más difíciles de tratar ( ojo, y los padres también), y repito, ella trabajaba en un colegio concertado de salesianos que es una bicoca en comparación con lo que te puedes encontrar en lo público


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Los sueldos de un profesor de secundaria, no sé cómo andan exactamente para los que empiezan pero para los que tienen cierto número de años a sus espaldas, superan por bastante, los 2000 euros mensuales en algunas comunidades.
> De todas maneras, yo no me centré en los sueldos. Aun suponiendo que son 1900 euros mensuales, eso da para vivir. *El problema son las condiciones de stress laboral diario. Eso te lo dice cualquiera que conozca un poco el gremio.*




A esos los mandaba aquí para lo que sepan de verdad lo que es el stress y la ansiedad:









Los que pasa en realidad es que hoy en día hay mucho bland@.


----------



## Murray's (20 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Están bien pagados con respecto a lo que abunda en la mayoría del país.



Los profesores tienen un sueldo razonable, el problema es que el resto del pais trabaja por migajas, y algunos ni eso.

Tenemos un nivel de vida tan caro como EEUU, luxemburgo o suiza, pero los salarios no.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Abr 2022)

Se acabó el petróleo barato, se acabó la fiesta.

Me da igual que sea por el peak oil o por intereses varios.
El caso es que se acabó eso de querer mirar a los ojos a las élites.

Esta vez Goliath ha ganado y dad gracias a Dios que no nos mandan crucificar como en Roma.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> A esos los mandaba aquí para lo que sepan de verdad lo que es el stress y la ansiedad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Tú has trabajado en la mina?

Blandos son los adolescentes actuales. Si tienes hijos en esa edad, prepárate para que se peguen hostiones como panes cuando salgan al mundo real y la vida les dé hasta en el paladar. No aguantan ni dos asaltos.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los profesores tienen un sueldo razonable, el problema es que el resto del pais trabaja por migajas, y algunos ni eso.
> 
> Tenemos un nivel de vida tan caro como EEUU, luxemburgo o suiza, pero los salarios no.



Pero es que de un trabajo no cuenta solo el sueldo. Cuenta, como ya se dijo por activa y por pasiva, el ambiente laboral. Hay ambientes laborales insufribles no, imposibles.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Se acabó el petróleo barato, se acabó la fiesta.
> 
> Me da igual que sea por el peak oil o por intereses varios.
> El caso es que se acabó eso de querer mirar a los ojos a las élites.



El crecimiento infinito es imposible. Eso se sabe hace ya décadas. Se debió de haber frenado el crecimiento poblacional hace mucho. Los métodos anticonceptivos existen hace décadas y deberían haberse extendido y hecho accesibles a todo el mundo y a todos los países en la década de los 70 o en la de los 80 a más tardar. Pero aún hay países que basan su poder en el número de habitantes, o holdings empresariales que desean más mano de obra a menor coste.


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El crecimiento infinito es imposible. Eso se sabe hace ya décadas. Se debió de haber frenado el crecimiento poblacional hace mucho. Los métodos anticonceptivos existen hace décadas y deberían haberse extendido y hecho accesibles a todo el mundo y a todos los países.



Trate de explicárselo a un langosto.


----------



## f700b (20 Abr 2022)

Si hay una inflación del 10 que en verdad es de un 20 se sube un 3 que al final es solo un 1,5 y calla bocas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Trate de explicárselo a un langosto.



Son gente que crecieron en un mundo en expansión. En los años 60 del siglo XX, los españoles contaban con la posibilidad de emigrar a Alemania o Suiza y levantarse sueldos hasta 7 veces superiores a los que cobraban en España. Volvían a España con un dineral y montaban negocios o compraban fincas y tractores con los que iniciar explotaciones agrarias. O simplemente vivían de ahorros e intereses, elevadísimos hasta la década de los 90.
Hoy la economía está estrangulada y las posibilidades de crecimiento son casi nulas.


----------



## Murray's (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pero es que de un trabajo no cuenta solo el sueldo. Cuenta, como ya se dijo por activa y por pasiva, el ambiente laboral. Hay ambientes laborales insufribles no, imposibles.



Además a un profesor siempre lo están auditando, para ver como da la clase o se porta con los alumnos...se lleva trabajo a casa...siempre está estudiando o en constante preparación

El problema es que en la privada a la gente los explotan más y cobran menos, y ven a un tio que gana 1900€ como unprivilegiado y no lo es. 

Lo que deberia hacer la gente es pedir mejores sueldos o abstenerse de trabajar hasta que no se suban.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además a un profesor siempre lo están auditando, para ver como da la clase o se porta con los alumnos...se lleva trabajo a casa...siempre está estudiando o en constante preparación
> 
> El problema es que en la privada a la gente los explotan más y cobran menos, y ven a un tio que gana 1900€ como unprivilegiado y no lo es.
> 
> Lo que deberia hacer la gente es pedir mejores sueldos o abstenerse de trabajar hasta que no se suban.



Una amiga trabajó un tiempo tras su tesis, en un colegio concertado. Decía que incluso obligaban al profesorado a ir en julio a pintar el colegio. Sí, como lo oyes, por no pagar a pintores, ponían al claustro de profesores a pintar. Los follones con los padres que presionaban para que aprobaran a sus hijos, eran constantes, la explotación por parte de la junta directiva, insoportable.
Hoy en día trabaja en un instituto. Está en un pueblo pequeño, que en general son menos conflictivos, pero la presión de que todos los padres la conozcan, dice que se nota. Y sí, lucha con falta de disciplina a diario, lucha con padres que no se preocupan lo más mínimo por sus hijos, corrige ejercicios en casa, busca actividades, etc.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (20 Abr 2022)

La vida de los funcionarios es una huelga. Cobrando, eso sí.


----------



## laresial (20 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



No se podía saber, que España estando en quiebra y sin renovación de la deuda no tiene para pagar a los funcionarios...
No se podía saber...


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (20 Abr 2022)

Donde está el funci ese que siempre suelta lo de "VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA"?


----------



## 11kjuan (20 Abr 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Donde está el funci ese que siempre suelta lo de "VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA"?



Está tomándose el cafe. Hasta las 11 no entra a trabajar.


----------



## Orooo (20 Abr 2022)

MiNombreEsFantasma dijo:


> En mi servicio ya se está hablando de movilizaciones, aunque la cosa no está muy clara aún.
> 
> Y sí, si nos ponemos, nos subirán los salarios. Somos un elemento vital en el país. Para recortes ya están los de la privada, que para eso están.



Yo lo hago todo en negro. No me pueden recortar una mierda jajajaja


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> El Gobierno enfurece a los funcionarios: "No es democrático hurtar la negociación salarial"
> 
> 
> Los funcionarios no quieren oír hablar de que las negociaciones entre patronal y sindicatos para repartir la carga que está acumulando la inflación sobre el poder adquisitivo de...
> ...



Eso significa que sí lo va a hacer.

Millones de votos dependen literalmente de esta medida.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Además a un profesor siempre lo están auditando, para ver como da la clase o se porta con los alumnos...se lleva trabajo a casa...siempre está estudiando o en constante preparación
> 
> El problema es que en la privada a la gente los explotan más y cobran menos, y ven a un tio que gana 1900€ como unprivilegiado y no lo es.
> 
> Lo que deberia hacer la gente es pedir mejores sueldos o abstenerse de trabajar hasta que no se suban.



¿Qué a un profesor siempre lo están auditando a ver cómo da clase?

No me jodas, si hay profesores absolutamente inútiles que no mueven el culo de la silla en lustros.

Establecer mecanismos de evaluación de profesores y sanción/expulsión de los inútiles es lo que más mejoraría el sistema educativo.


Y eso que estoy de acuerdo con lo demás que has dicho.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Trate de explicárselo a un langosto.




Un langosto responderá que los problemas de la economía se solucionan con ladrillos, cemento y ganas de trabajar.


----------



## samaruc (20 Abr 2022)

Intuitiva Feladora dijo:


> Donde está el funci ese que siempre suelta lo de "VAIS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA"?





11kjuan dijo:


> Está tomándose el cafe. Hasta las 11 no entra a trabajar.



Que Santa Lucia os conserve la vista durante mucho tiempo. Falta os hace. 







Lo podéis invocar @TORREVIEJAS @Comerciante Protestante


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (20 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Que Santa Lucia os conserve la vista durante mucho tiempo. Falta os hace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@TORREVIEJAS, VAS A FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE TE VIENE ENCIMA


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> ¿Qué a un profesor siempre lo están auditando a ver cómo da clase?
> 
> No me jodas, si hay profesores absolutamente inútiles que no mueven el culo de la silla en lustros.
> 
> ...



Sanción y expulsión merecen miles de alumnos, y ahí siguen; dando por saco día tras día a profesores y compañeros.
Y todo porque sus propios padres no los aguantan en casa. ¿A que tú no aguantas a tus hijos en casa?


----------



## Vulcan86 (20 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> El sindicato mayoritario es el CSIF, que siempre ha tirado hacia la derecha.
> 
> Sigue así, majete, mostrando tu ignorancia.



El mismo te lo está diciendo son un ejército … cuyo mando superior es el psoe


----------



## Edu Brock (20 Abr 2022)

Si toda la vida laboral de un funcionario es una huelga encubierta.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Abr 2022)

Antonio tiene mi voto


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Abr 2022)

Los funcionarios a llorar y a callar

Si no les gusta que se salgan


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Quedate los niños en casa una de esas mañanas que tú y tu mujer vais a currar porque los profes están de huelga y ya verás que risa y si se nota o no



Estás diciendo que sois poco más que canguros sobre pagados?


----------



## tomac (20 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que hasta pasado verano no se va a decir claramente que no van a revalorizar pensiones según el IPC.

Ahora toca que el langosto se sienta seguro y se funda todo su dinero en Benidorm.


----------



## vpsn (20 Abr 2022)

Si hay algo de lo que estoy completamente seguro es de que va a subir esos sueldos, aunque para ello haya que vender los higados de los remeros a los chinos.


----------



## Javiser (20 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Estás diciendo que sois poco más que canguros sobre pagados?



Yo no soy maestro, no me gustan los niños, no valdría para eso ni de coña, y no lo querría tampoco. Y no digo que sean poco más que canguros sobrepagados, puesto que al fin y al cabo todos somos lo que somos, en una parte importante, por nuestros maestros que tuvimos , así que algo más hacen, como por ejemplo ser una base importante de la educación de todos.

Lo que si que digo es la incomodidad para los padres de que los niños no estén en el colegio, porque además de ser una parte importante en la educación, indirectamente también ocupan el tiempo de los niños y liberan a los padres durante ese tiempo para poder hacer otras actividades, por ejemplo trabajar.

Como dice el refrán, mientras jodo no barro.... O mientras está el niño en el colegio no está en casa


----------



## tomac (20 Abr 2022)

vpsn dijo:


> Si hay algo de lo que estoy completamente seguro es de que va a subir esos sueldos, aunque para ello haya que vender los higados de los remeros a los chinos.



Estáis seguros? El BCE seguirá comprando deuda española infinitamente? Habrá un momento en el que Alemania y Holanda de van a cansar de financiar todo esto al 0%


----------



## Vientosolar (20 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, el gasto en “políticas de igualdad” (en un país donde por ley los españoles son iguales ante la ley) , 20.000 millones de Euros para los 3 próximos años . En educación, incluidos sueldos de todos los profesores, 4.000. Pero el problema es el IPC.
















El Gobierno destinará 20.000 millones de euros a políticas de igualdad hasta 2025


La principal partida, del 91% de los fondos, se dirige a bonificaciones a la contratación, prestaciones por maternidad y complemento de rentas




elpais.com


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo no soy maestro, no me gustan los niños, no valdría para eso ni de coña, y no lo querría tampoco. Y no digo que sean poco más que canguros sobrepagados, puesto que al fin y al cabo todos somos lo que somos, en una parte importante, por nuestros maestros que tuvimos , así que algo más hacen, como por ejemplo ser una base importante de la educación de todos.
> 
> Lo que si que digo es la incomodidad para los padres de que los niños no estén en el colegio, porque además de ser una parte importante en la educación, indirectamente también ocupan el tiempo de los niños y liberan a los padres durante ese tiempo para poder hacer otras actividades, por ejemplo trabajar.
> 
> Como dice el refrán, mientras jodo no barro.... O mientras está el niño en el colegio no está en casa



Tu post es válido, y tienes razón. Pero en la razón de tu post se encuentra el motivo de estar como estamos. La mujer debería estar en casa cuidando a los niños, no haciendo el imbécil en trabajos mal pagados que lo único que hace es aumentar la demanda de trabajo para bajar los salarios.

La incorporación de la mujer al trabajo fue la estocada final para la familia.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Abr 2022)

A recortar !

Gracias Antonio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Estáis seguros? El BCE seguirá comprando deuda española infinitamente? Habrá un momento en el que Alemania y Holanda de van a cansar de financiar todo esto al 0%



Alemania y Holanda pueden decir misa. Ellos saben que si hemos llegado hasta aquí es porque ellos se quedaron con toda la industria de la UE y nos obligaron a cerrar la nuestra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Por cierto, el gasto en “políticas de igualdad” (en un país donde por ley los españoles son iguales ante la ley) , 20.000 millones de Euros para los 3 próximos años . En educación, incluidos sueldos de todos los profesores, 4.000. Pero el problema es el IPC.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1031110
> ...



Eso algunos ya lo hemos puesto muchas veces. 4.000 en educación y 8000 en sanidad y se van a poner 20.000 en chochocharlas y promover odio. Pero el P$%€ siempre ha sido eso y la gente lo sigue votando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Estás diciendo que sois poco más que canguros sobre pagados?



Eso es lo que pretenden los tuyos.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (20 Abr 2022)

esto debe ser lo más parecido a un día festivo en burbuja. malas noticias para funcivagos = hordas de ninis casapapis chutándose una dosis extra de doritos por el subidón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Quedate los niños en casa una de esas mañanas que tú y tu mujer vais a currar porque los profes están de huelga y ya verás que risa y si se nota o no



No hace falta. Cuando llegan unos pocos días de vacaciones hacen todo lo posible para no estar con ellos y en Agosto ya están pidiendo que vuelvan a sus centros. Y la mayoría por las tardes los apuntan a lo que sea con tal de no tenerlos en casa.
En la pandemia ya se vió que no los soportaban y el curso pasado los del P$%€ ya dejaron claro que se volvía a los centros sí o sí para que los padres pudieran ir a trabajar. Solo por eso muchos padres se cagarían si hubiera huelga.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Ahí te doy la razón. Los adolescentes actuales son muy difíciles y hay maestros y profesores que llevan muchos años aguantando situaciones muy jodidas. Algunos de ellos con depresión, con ansiedad, ... Yo conozco gente que lo ha pasado y lo sigue pasando muy mal en esos puestos de trabajo que muchos creen ideales.



A esos los quiero yo ver en 2º de la ESO de un IES normal con 3/4 partes de chavales que no quieren hacer nada, que van a pasar de curso igualmente, y que si no aprenden encima la culpa es tuya.


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso es lo que pretenden los tuyos.



Qué? Quiénes son los míos? Yo no me identifico con ningún grupo de mangurrianes.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No hace falta. Cuando llegan unos pocos días de vacaciones hacen todo lo posible para no estar con ellos y en Agosto ya están pidiendo que vuelvan a sus centros. Y la mayoría por las tardes los apuntan a lo que sea con tal de no tenerlos en casa.
> En la pandemia ya se vió que no los soportaban y el curso pasado los del P$%€ ya dejaron claro que se volvía a los centros sí o sí para que los padres pudieran ir a trabajar. Solo por eso muchos padres se cagarían si hubiera huelga.



Debe ser un horror no soportar a tus propios hijos.
Yo no sé para qué los tienen muchos de ellos.
Recuerdo una anécdota que me contó una vez un profesor amigo de la familia. Decía que en un grupo de 3º de la ESO tenía a un alumno de 16 añazos que no hacía nada. No era mal chico, por lo que contaba, pero hacía lo imposible por llamar la atención de los demás y se pasaba la clase intentando hacerse el gracioso y molestando. El profesor llamó a la madre para contarle lo que pasaba con su hijo en clase y esta le contestó lo siguiente: "haga lo que pueda con él que yo ya no puedo más, yo he renunciado a intentar educarlo o ayudarle; además, acabo de tener otro niño, tiene pocos meses y no tengo tiempo para los dos".

No puede con un hijo y tiene otro.
Muy coherente todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Qué? Quiénes son los míos? Yo no me identifico con ningún grupo de mangurrianes.



Por tu respuesta debes estar próximo a Perro Sánchez porque esa es la forma de pensar de esa gentuza.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Debe ser un horror no soportar a tus propios hijos.
> Yo no sé para qué los tienen muchos de ellos.
> Recuerdo una anécdota que me contó una vez un profesor amigo de la familia. Decía que en un grupo de 3º de la ESO tenía a un alumno de 16 añazos que no hacía nada. No era mal chico, por lo que contaba, pero hacía lo imposible por llamar la atención de los demás y se pasaba la clase intentando hacerse el gracioso y molestando. El profesor llamó a la madre para contarle lo que pasaba con su hijo en clase y esta le contestó lo siguiente: "haga lo que pueda con él que yo ya no puedo más, yo he renunciado a intentar educarlo o ayudarle; además, acabo de tener otro niño, tiene pocos meses y no tengo tiempo para los dos".
> 
> ...



Sí, de esos tenemos muchos todos los años y con padres que te contestan cosas así y peores. Si alguno de estos comedoritos estuviera en una simple evaluación y escuchara las historias de todos los alumnos muchos entenderían porqué la suciedad se va a la mierda.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (20 Abr 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Estáis seguros? El BCE seguirá comprando deuda española infinitamente? Habrá un momento en el que Alemania y Holanda de van a cansar de financiar todo esto al 0%



A Alemania y a Holanda tambien les financian.


----------



## el tio orquestas (20 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por tu respuesta debes estar próximo a Perro Sánchez porque esa es la forma de pensar de esa gentuza.



Cerca dice, y me paso el día metiendo en el ignore a cualquiera que huela a rojo xDD
Puedes mirarte mis mensajes que si hay alguien en este foro que está muy lejos de cualquier cosa que huela a PSOE/Pudimos o socialismo/comunismo, soyboys o wokismo, soy yo.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (20 Abr 2022)

Pobres funcionarios con chalet y casa de playa


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Sanción y expulsión merecen miles de alumnos, y ahí siguen; dando por saco día tras día a profesores y compañeros.
> Y todo porque sus propios padres no los aguantan en casa. ¿A que tú no aguantas a tus hijos en casa?



Sí, más mano dura con los alumnos vendría de perlas.

Y desde luego con los profesores vagos e inútiles, también. 

No sé por qué una cosa habría de excluir a la otra.


----------



## subvencionados (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, más mano dura con los alumnos vendría de perlas.
> 
> Y desde luego con los profesores vagos e inútiles, también.
> 
> No sé por qué una cosa habría de excluir a la otra.



Y podría vd. a día de hoy y con la ley en la mano, la ley de educación se entiende, describir a aquellos profesores malos y a los buenos?. Sabría vd. con esa ley en la mano diferenciarlos?. Si es así, mi enhorabuena.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (20 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que a estas alturas todo el mundo conoce a Sánchez y saben que, como Zelensky, es incapaz de mentir. Dijo con claridad: "No dejaré a nadie atrás", y lo va a cumplir.



Atras no se si quedara alguién, pero debajo unos cuantos.


----------



## George Orwell (20 Abr 2022)

Amerika dijo:


> van a teletrabajar 3 dias a la semana y aun quieren mas dinero..



Es lo justo, han aprobado un examen hace no sé cuántos años.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Y podría vd. a día de hoy y con la ley en la mano, la ley de educación se entiende, describir a aquellos profesores malos y a los buenos?. Sabría vd. con esa ley en la mano diferenciarlos?. Si es así, mi enhorabuena.



No podría. Pero me gustaría que la administración de educación hiciese algún esfuerzo para distinguirlos. 

O al menos para señalar a los que son innegablemente nefastos, y a los que por desgracia todos hemos padecido alguna vez en nuestras vidas, porque no son pocos.

Pero entiendo que es una medida impopular entre quienes saben que se vive más cómodo sin ningún tipo de control.


----------



## subvencionados (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No podría. Pero me gustaría que la administración de educación hiciese algún esfuerzo para distinguirlos.
> 
> O al menos para señalar a los que son innegablemente nefastos, y a los que por desgracia todos hemos padecido alguna vez en nuestras vidas, porque no son pocos.
> 
> Pero entiendo que es una medida impopular entre quienes saben que se vive más cómodo sin ningún tipo de control.



Con leyes que obligan a los profesores prácticamente a dejar pasar a los alumnos, la última no es prácticamente, es obligatoria. Qué nivel de motivación crees que puede tener alguien así.

Desprovistos de cualquier autoridad, solamente generadores de actitudes, en clases de 30 o más y con un nivel de conflictividad impresionante. Qué quieres que hagan?. La Administración su enemigo si quieren enseñar más, los padres sus enemigos si quieren enseñar más, los alumnos sus enemigos.............. ídem. En realidad qué quieres que hagan?. Yo actualmente no sabría distinguir a uno bueno de otro malo.

El bueno quién es el que hace lo que dice la Administración, lo que dice el alumno, lo que dicen los padres o lo que él cree que tiene que hacer?

Cuando me responda a esas preguntas tal vez empecemos a entendernos.

Saludos


----------



## hijodeputin (20 Abr 2022)

MijailPropagandaMan dijo:


> A Alemania y a Holanda tambien les financian.



cuanta deuda de alemania compra el BCE???


----------



## chafamandurrias (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> No podría. Pero me gustaría que la administración de educación hiciese algún esfuerzo para distinguirlos.
> 
> O al menos para señalar a los que son innegablemente nefastos, y a los que por desgracia todos hemos padecido alguna vez en nuestras vidas, porque no son pocos.
> 
> Pero entiendo que es una medida impopular entre quienes saben que se vive más cómodo sin ningún tipo de control.



Innegablemente nefastos, con esto sirve. Distinguir buenos de no tan buenos se politiza en un dos tres. El control es absoluto pero es un control ficticio, de estupideces: hora de entrada y de salida, no fumar, y tener todo el papel, que no es poco, listo para la inspectora.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Son gente que crecieron en un mundo en expansión. En los años 60 del siglo XX, los españoles contaban con la posibilidad de emigrar a Alemania o Suiza y levantarse sueldos hasta 7 veces superiores a los que cobraban en España. Volvían a España con un dineral y montaban negocios o compraban fincas y tractores con los que iniciar explotaciones agrarias. O simplemente vivían de ahorros e intereses, elevadísimos hasta la década de los 90.
> Hoy la economía está estrangulada y las posibilidades de crecimiento son casi nulas.



Eso no es así en China, India o Turquía.

Realmente estamos empobreciendonos nosotros para que ellos se enriquezcan.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Debe ser un horror no soportar a tus propios hijos.
> Yo no sé para qué los tienen muchos de ellos.
> Recuerdo una anécdota que me contó una vez un profesor amigo de la familia. Decía que en un grupo de 3º de la ESO tenía a un alumno de 16 añazos que no hacía nada. No era mal chico, por lo que contaba, pero hacía lo imposible por llamar la atención de los demás y se pasaba la clase intentando hacerse el gracioso y molestando. El profesor llamó a la madre para contarle lo que pasaba con su hijo en clase y esta le contestó lo siguiente: "haga lo que pueda con él que yo ya no puedo más, yo he renunciado a intentar educarlo o ayudarle; además, acabo de tener otro niño, tiene pocos meses y no tengo tiempo para los dos".
> 
> ...



y después nos llaman machistas por decir que hay que apartar a las mujeres de los puestos importantes de la sociedad

es que eso no puede arreglarlo otro? (seguramente lo acabará arreglando un machista fascista)


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> y después nos llaman machistas por decir que hay que apartar a las mujeres de los puestos importantes de la sociedad
> 
> es que eso no puede arreglarlo otro? (seguramente lo acabará arreglando un machista fascista)



¿Y dónde está el padre de la criatura?
Porque el alumno en cuestión tendrá un padre, ¿no? ¿o el padre no tiene obligaciones?
Tal vez la madre trabaje y no dé para más. O tal vez incluso esté sola cuidando a los hijos.
Si es que, ... los tiempos en los que los hombres hacían hijos y los dejaban abandonados a su suerte, ya pasaron. Quizá te moleste, pero no debería.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Eso no es así en China, India o Turquía.
> 
> Realmente estamos empobreciendonos nosotros para que ellos se enriquezcan.



India no sé yo hasta qué punto estará enriqueciéndose. Turquía, más de lo mismo. Son países que nunca dejarán de ser tercermundistas. Ojalá me equivoque, después de todo.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Y dónde está el padre de la criatura?
> Porque el alumno en cuestión tendrá un padre, ¿no? ¿o el padre no tiene obligaciones?
> Tal vez la madre trabaje y no dé para más. O tal vez incluso esté sola cuidando a los hijos.
> Si es que, ... los tiempos en los que los hombres hacían hijos y los dejaban abandonados a su suerte, ya pasaron. Quizá te moleste, pero no debería.



Tranquilo no me molesta, mi sentido fachácnido me dice que lo más probable que esa chica sea una loca del coño yolovalguista y tiene lo que se merece. Y el padre pues un malote que le molaría de jovenzuela pa hacerse la chula con sus amigas, seguramente denunciado por viogen e igual duerme en una furgoneta si no se ha suicidado ya.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

chafamandurrias dijo:


> Innegablemente nefastos, con esto sirve. Distinguir buenos de no tan buenos se politiza en un dos tres. El control es absoluto pero es un control ficticio, de estupideces: hora de entrada y de salida, no fumar, y tener todo el papel, que no es poco, listo para la inspectora.



La inspectora va de ciento a viento, que lo sabemos todos. 

Cumplir horarios y no fumar me parecen un mínimo muy mínimo (y aún así no hay sanción para quienes lo infringen...).

Yo el problema lo veo en que sencillamente no existe NADA para controlar cumplimiento. Ni lo más mínimo.

Ni si quiera se hace la reflexión en educación de "oye, convendría evaluar a los profesores además de los alumnos". Y establecer criterios que aunque sean mínimos, sirvan al menos para detectar a los profes absolutamente inútiles.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Tranquilo no me molesta, mi sentido fachácnido me dice que lo más probable que esa chica sea una loca del coño yolovalguista y tiene lo que se merece. Y el padre pues un malote que le molaría de jovenzuela pa hacerse la chula con sus amigas, seguramente denunciado por viogen e igual duerme en una furgoneta si no se ha suicidado ya.



Puestos a imaginar, ¿no?
Si es malo, la culpa es de ella.
Si es bueno, es betazo y víctima de ella.
La culpa siempre es de ella.
No me extraña que muchas elijan estar solas.
Algunas son hdp, otras, sensatas que no quieren pasar por lo que pasaron sus madres o abuelas.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

subvencionados dijo:


> Con leyes que obligan a los profesores prácticamente a dejar pasar a los alumnos, la última no es prácticamente, es obligatoria. Qué nivel de motivación crees que puede tener alguien así.
> 
> Desprovistos de cualquier autoridad, solamente generadores de actitudes, en clases de 30 o más y con un nivel de conflictividad impresionante. Qué quieres que hagan?. La Administración su enemigo si quieren enseñar más, los padres sus enemigos si quieren enseñar más, los alumnos sus enemigos.............. ídem. En realidad qué quieres que hagan?. Yo actualmente no sabría distinguir a uno bueno de otro malo.
> 
> ...



El bueno es el que consigue enseñar, motivar y hacer que los alumnos terminen el curso sabiendo más que cuando lo empezaron, despertando cierto interés (o al menos curiosidad) por la materia impartida.

Fíjate si pido poco para considerar a alguien buen profesor.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> La inspectora va de ciento a viento, que lo sabemos todos.
> 
> Cumplir horarios y no fumar me parecen un mínimo muy mínimo (y aún así no hay sanción para quienes lo infringen...).
> 
> ...



Los horarios de los profesores en un instituto están totalmente controlados por:

1. Dirección.
2. Jefatura de estudios. Los profesores rellenan una especie de hoja de seguimiento de horarios y cursos que pasa luego a jefatura de estudios.
3. Los propios alumnos que ven si el profesor llega o no.

Las actividades del profesor están controladas por:

1. Los propios alumnos, que en sus cuadernos reflejan lo que se hace en cada clase.
2. Los padres de los propios alumnos que tienen acceso a dichos cuadernos de actividades.
3. Los tutores, a los cuales los alumnos les chivan todo lo que hacen con los demás profesores.
4. La jefatura de estudios que es informada por parte de padres, alumnos, tutores, ... de lo que hace fulanito y menganito.
5. La inspección.

Anda que no hay control. Y a la mínima ya están las charomadres con sus cotilleos, despellejando al que no les baila el agua o reprende mínimamente a sus churumbeles.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> El bueno es el que consigue enseñar, motivar y hacer que los alumnos terminen el curso sabiendo más que cuando lo empezaron, despertando cierto interés (o al menos curiosidad) por la materia impartida.
> 
> Fíjate si pido poco para considerar a alguien buen profesor.



El alumno ha de al instituto motivadito de casa. Se supone que en el instituto ya son grandecitos. El que no quiera estudiar, PUERTA, a la calle, que una plaza en un instituto cuesta mucho al contribuyente.
Eso de que un profesor puede motivar a un alumno pasota, es una leyenda. Son pajas mentales de cuatro pedagogos trasnochados.


----------



## Marvelita (20 Abr 2022)

globosonda


----------



## subvencionados (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> El bueno es el que consigue enseñar, motivar y hacer que los alumnos terminen el curso sabiendo más que cuando lo empezaron, despertando cierto interés (o al menos curiosidad) por la materia impartida.
> 
> Fíjate si pido poco para considerar a alguien buen profesor.



Lo siento, desde hace muchos años eso no va así. Y ahora con la nueva ley y ni te cuento. Ya solo son generar actitudes hacia los objetos actitudinales que los políticos o a quienes ellos les dictan desean. Por lo tanto la escuela es una guardería y lo que hacen los profes es............ pues eso, lo que pueden. Ya está. Pues como todos. Mira a tu alrededor y ves como está todo, pues eso, la escuela igual. Forma parte del entorno.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Los horarios de los profesores en un instituto están totalmente controlados por:
> 
> 1. Dirección.
> 2. Jefatura de estudios. Los profesores rellenan una especie de hoja de seguimiento de horarios y cursos que pasa luego a jefatura de estudios.
> ...



Tú mismo dices que la sanción "a la mínima" es ser despellejado por charomadres.

Incumplir en otro trabajo conlleva (y debe conllevar) sanciones bastante mayores.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> El alumno ha de al instituto motivadito de casa. Se supone que en el instituto ya son grandecitos. El que no quiera estudiar, PUERTA, a la calle, que una plaza en un instituto cuesta mucho al contribuyente.
> Eso de que un profesor puede motivar a un alumno pasota, es una leyenda. Son pajas mentales de cuatro pedagogos trasnochados.



Entonces la educación debería dejar de ser obligatoria a partir de los 12? 14? Y despedir a los profesores que sobran.

Pero si seguimos acordando que sea obligatoria, es porque entendemos que los profesionales que trabajan en ella son capaces de hacer algo.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Entonces la educación debería dejar de ser obligatoria a partir de los 12? 14? Y despedir a los profesores que sobran.
> 
> Pero si seguimos acordando que sea obligatoria, es porque entendemos que los profesionales que trabajan en ella son capaces de hacer algo.



¿Quién acordó que la educación debía ser obligatoria hasta los 16 años, que en la práctica se extienden hasta los 18?

Entiendo que la educación obligatoria no debería pasar de los 14 años. Los alumnos a esa edad saben si desean seguir cursando estudios o desean aprender un oficio. Los que no deseen estudiar, a aprender un oficio. Lo que no se puede permitir es tener en el aula, alumnos de 17 o 18 añazos sin interés alguno por aprender.
Una plaza en un instituto cuesta muchísimo dinero y la mayoría de alumnos, NO lo valora. El que no rinda o no respete al menos las normas de convivencia, A LA CALLE.
Lo mismo que se hace con los trabajadores, ¿no? Ya va siendo hora de que se le pidan ciertas responsabilidades a los alumnos, que nos cuestan un pastizal.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Tú mismo dices que la sanción "a la mínima" es ser despellejado por charomadres.
> 
> Incumplir en otro trabajo conlleva (y debe conllevar) sanciones bastante mayores.



NO. No manipules, la sanción o sanciones no son únicamente "ser despellejado" por una charomadre.
Yo no soy experto en el tema, pero que algún profesor nos diga qué pasa si un día no asiste a su puesto de trabajo. ¿Qué hace jefatura en ese caso?
Porque jefatura está informada de las faltas de alumnos y profesores, así que, algo podrá hacer y seguramente hará.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> ¿Quién acordó que la educación debía ser obligatoria hasta los 16 años, que en la práctica se extienden hasta los 18?
> 
> Entiendo que la educación obligatoria no debería pasar de los 14 años. Los alumnos a esa edad saben si desean seguir cursando estudios o desean aprender un oficio. Los que no deseen estudiar, a aprender un oficio. Lo que no se puede permitir es tener en el aula, alumnos de 17 o 18 añazos sin interés alguno por aprender.
> Una plaza en un instituto cuesta muchísimo dinero y la mayoría de alumnos, NO lo valora. El que no rinda o no respete al menos las normas de convivencia, A LA CALLE.
> Lo mismo que se hace con los trabajadores, ¿no? Ya va siendo hora de que se le pidan ciertas responsabilidades a los alumnos, que nos cuestan un pastizal.



En eso estoy de acuerdo. 

Purgar alumnos con pelos en los cojones, que tienen claro que no quieren estudiar, es un ahorro para el contribuyente y un beneficio para ellos y sus compañeros.

Pienso exactamente lo mismo de los profesores sin aptitudes docentes.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> NO. No manipules, la sanción o sanciones no son únicamente "ser despellejado" por una charomadre.
> Yo no soy experto en el tema, pero que algún profesor nos diga qué pasa si un día no asiste a su puesto de trabajo. ¿Qué hace jefatura en ese caso?
> Porque jefatura está informada de las faltas de alumnos y profesores, así que, algo podrá hacer y seguramente hará.



Sí, seguramente haya alguna sanción... tarde o temprano. No creo que sea a la primera o a la segunda, pero confío en que a la larga se sancione de alguna forma la abstención laboral (faltaría más, por otra parte).

Lo que no tiene ninguna sanción, ni si quiera control de ningún tipo, es el profesor calientasillas, aburrido, incompetente, con poco conocimiento, déspota y pasivo-agresivo con los alumnos. Y todos hemos tenido a más de uno así, que pueden tirarse años sin el más mínimo problema dando clase. Algunos siendo interinos eternos que ni si quiera aprobaron una oposición.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, seguramente haya alguna sanción... tarde o temprano. No creo que sea a la primera o a la segunda, pero confío en que a la larga se sancione de alguna forma la abstención laboral (faltaría más, por otra parte).
> 
> Lo que no tiene ninguna sanción, ni si quiera control de ningún tipo, es el profesor calientasillas, aburrido, incompetente, con poco conocimiento, déspota y pasivo-agresivo con los alumnos. Y todos hemos tenido a más de uno así, que pueden tirarse años sin el más mínimo problema dando clase. Algunos siendo interinos eternos que ni si quiera aprobaron una oposición.



Nunca tuve un profesor que no diera clase. Y tampoco con poco conocimiento. 
Déspota, puede ser, pero en la vida no todo es como nos gustaría. Estoy seguro que nosotros tampoco hemos sido del completo agrado de todos nuestros profesores.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> India no sé yo hasta qué punto estará enriqueciéndose. Turquía, más de lo mismo. Son países que nunca dejarán de ser tercermundistas. Ojalá me equivoque, después de todo.



Pues ya son más ricos los turcos que los Rusos. Y como sigan así nos superan a los uropeos.

Se les ha ocurrido poner fábricas, a los muy antiecologistas.





__





PIB, PPA ($ a precios internacionales actuales) - Turkey | Data


PIB, PPA ($ a precios internacionales actuales) - Turkey from The World Bank: Data




datos.bancomundial.org


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Pues ya son más ricos los turcos que los Rusos. Y como sigan así nos superan a los uropeos.
> 
> Se les ha ocurrido poner fábricas, a los muy antiecologistas.
> 
> ...



¿Crees que los alemanes acabarán emigrando a Turquía en la misma medida que los turcos emigran a Alemania?


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (20 Abr 2022)

Lo que quise decir, es que cuando el estado necesita cuadrar cuentas, o sobrepagar a sus protegidos dice: subamos los impuestos. Y una empresa no puede hacer eso, no puede sacar el dinero de donde no lo hay. Puede que el dinero entre por la puerta en forma de clientes o puede que no.

Sueldos y horarios "dignos" ¿cómo se resuelve eso con un camarero, por ejemplo?¿Y si en el local en el que trabaja hay pocos clientes, suficientes para que cobre de forma muy humilde y ya?

Si los funcionarios fuese verdad que aportan riqueza y que son sostenibles ¿por qué no nos hacen funcionarios a todos? Yo me apunto a eso.

Todos los albañiles de España, todos funcionarios. Todos los bares y restaurantes de España, todos funcionarios. Y así, hasta el infinito.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (20 Abr 2022)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Estoy seguro que nosotros tampoco hemos sido del completo agrado de todos nuestros profesores.



La diferencia es que a nosotros nunca nos pagaron por ir a clase.
A ellos sí.


----------



## Skywalker22 (20 Abr 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Lo que quise decir, es que cuando el estado necesita cuadrar cuentas, o sobrepagar a sus protegidos dice: subamos los impuestos. Y una empresa no puede hacer eso, no puede sacar el dinero de donde no lo hay. Puede que el dinero entre por la puerta en forma de clientes o puede que no.
> 
> Sueldos y horarios "dignos" ¿cómo se resuelve eso con un camarero, por ejemplo?¿Y si en el local en el que trabaja hay pocos clientes, suficientes para que cobre de forma muy humilde y ya?
> 
> ...



Algo así se daba en la Rusia comunista o en Cuba, no?


----------



## Lexuss (20 Abr 2022)

Me encantan los personajillos que van soltando eso de igual esta empresa no deberia existir, o si no puede pagar buenos sueldos que cierre

Me gustaria que vuestro sueño se cumpliese y el 95% de la industria mundial cerrase

Ibais a comer mierda, que es lo que os mereceis


----------



## Lexuss (21 Abr 2022)

No es que el 95% se base en eso ahora, es que hace 100 años era el 99%
El problema de los rojos es que no entendeis una mierda de economia, por eso los paises donde gobernais son un puto estercolero


----------



## Lexuss (21 Abr 2022)

Si crees que las guillotinas son la solucion por que no empiezas ya?

O es que eres un cobarde y quieres que los demás hagan el trabajo que tu no tienes cojones de hacer?

Basura de rojos apestosos

Pd: No te molestes en contestar, no volvere a verte en la vida


----------



## kicorv (21 Abr 2022)

DIN en la PLAZA.

Aaaaaamigo. Sois tan ineficaces, ausentes y poco productivos, que hacéis una huelga Y NO SE ENTERA NADIE.

KARMA PRO ARIO JUSTO Y LEGAL.

Para que se entienda: Uy qué miedo, que en vez de darnos la cita en la SS para dentro de 2 meses, por la huelga nos la van a dar para dentro de 2 y medio. Y coger el teléfono… van a seguir sin cogerlo.

Qué horror qué miedo.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (21 Abr 2022)

hijodeputin dijo:


> cuanta deuda de alemania compra el BCE???



No soy el BCE pero lo puedes buscar, no es poco


----------



## samaruc (21 Abr 2022)

kicorv dijo:


> DIN en la PLAZA.
> 
> Aaaaaamigo. Sois tan ineficaces, ausentes y poco productivos, que hacéis una huelga Y NO SE ENTERA NADIE.
> 
> ...




Para que una huelga tenga éxito tiene que durar.

Las huelgas jodidas son las que tienen efectos retardados.

A modo de ejemplo la huelga de camioneros.

Efecto inmediato ---> atascos en las carreteras

Efecto retardado ---> desabastecimiento

La última huelga de funsivagos (en 2007, *al margen de los sindicatos*) hizo pupita, tuvo efectos retardados.

Efecto inmediato ---> colapso atención presencial (de la que hablas y que, precisamente, *se está minimizando* en favor la administración electrónica)

Efecto retardado ---> tiempos de resolución de expedientes a tomar pol culo (en una época en la que no es que estén precisamente al día por diversas razones)









La huelga colapsa la Seguridad Social


"Llevo tres días aquí esperando; es vergonzoso", se queja una usuaria




elpais.com













La huelga del personal de la Seguridad Social paraliza casi 4.000 expedientes en Valencia


Los trabajadores de información realizan paros tres días a la semana desde el 15 de octubre




www.lasprovincias.es













La huelga de los trabajadores de la Seguridad Social afectará de forma creciente a los ciudadanos






www.lavozdegalicia.es





Por lo demás...

Tranqui que huelga no va a haber.

De haberla inauguraríamos el mad max.

Una cosa es que tardes dos meses y medio en pillar una cita presencial (para un trámite que puedes resolver en 10 minutos vía electrónica pero que no sabes como) y otra que se retrasen las paguitas...


----------



## Vientosolar (21 Abr 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Sí, más mano dura con los alumnos vendría de perlas.
> 
> Y desde luego con los profesores vagos e inútiles, también.
> 
> No sé por qué una cosa habría de excluir a la otra.



El problema con los profesores de escuela y sobre todo de insitituto es el siguiente: cuando alguien hace una carrera de Ciencias, los mejores se van a la Universidad y a la empresa privada, a la industria y similares a trabajar. Esos son los inteligentes, los disciplinados, los aplicados. ¿Y quienes nos quedan? Los vagos, los poco inteligentes, los tarambanas, los inútiles. ¿Cómo cojones van a transmitir disciplina y valores esos individuos? Es del todo imposible. Ese es el problema. Yo estudié una carrera de Ciencias, y flipo con los que acabaron de profesores de instituto, pero flipo. Gente que no entendía nada de verdad, vagos, sin método, que acabaron a trancas y barrancas sin haber aprendido absolutamente nada de verdad; pero nada es nada, todo a medias.

La solución pasaría por ofrecer la enseñanza en institutos a los mejores, cambiando el sistema educativo de arriba a abajo. Obviamente, un individuo dotado para las Ciencias no se va a pasar toda su vida enseñando la tabla periódica, o la ley de Newton, o la derivada, a adolescentes cabestros granudos sin civilizar. Yo hice un curso necesario para dar clase en institutos mientras hacía el último curso de carrera y salí con una idea clara: antes pidiendo que dedicarme a eso. Pero si se cambiase el sistema educativo de modo que se pudiera compatibilizar el trabajo en Ciencia real con las clases y estuviera muy bien pagado, la cosa cambiaría completamente. Tú pasas 10 años trabajando en lo tuyo, y ahí te dan un año sabático, cojonudamente pagado, donde enseñar tu especialidad pagado cojunudamente. Seas físico, químico, economista, médico, lo que sea. Además sería divertido. El alumno tendría delante a profesionales de verdad y tendría respeto, y no como ahora, que los motes son muy reveladores: el que no es el perro es el cojo, o el mochuelo, o cosas peores. La falta de respeto es un modo de protesta ante la evidencia de la escasa calidad humana y profesional (en general) de los profesores de secundaria.

Aun así, jamás se hará. El gobierno no quiere gente inteligente e independiente y bien formada, sino borregos con el entendimiento justo para obedecer y remar sin rechistar. Con un sistema político como el que tenemos, que no exige ninguna responsabilidad a los políticos cuando incumplen sus promesas, y en el cual el ejecutivo elige al legislativo y al judicial, nada que hacer.

Así es que todo está relacionado: no hay mano dura con los estudiantes para tener a los profesores de rodillas, no sea que en un ataque de dignidad se pongan a estudiar y después a formar de verdad a los estudiantes. Todo se explica perfectamente.


----------



## Lobo macho (21 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Seguís aferrados a la idea de que hacerlo bien o mal es importante. Que el programa o la evolución ideológicas tienen algo que ver con el resultado electoral. Hace mucho tiempo que no es así. Son las emociones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*El miedo a los comunistas,
el rechazo al PSOE,
y la esperanza de que triunfe VOX.*

Supongo que era eso lo que quería decir ese señor.


----------



## f700b (21 Abr 2022)

se le multiplican los enanos


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Abr 2022)

Lobo macho dijo:


> *El miedo a los comunistas,
> el rechazo al PSOE,
> y la esperanza de que triunfe VOX.*
> 
> Supongo que era eso lo que quería decir ese señor.



Sí, por supuesto. Eso.









No.


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pero si se cambiase el sistema educativo de modo que se pudiera compatibilizar el trabajo en Ciencia real con las clases y estuviera muy bien pagado, la cosa cambiaría completamente. Tú pasas 10 años trabajando en lo tuyo, y ahí te dan un año sabático, cojonudamente pagado, donde enseñar tu especialidad pagado cojunudamente. Seas físico, químico, economista, médico, lo que sea. Además sería divertido. El alumno tendría delante a profesionales de verdad y tendría respeto, y no como ahora, que los motes son muy reveladores: el que no es el perro es el cojo, o el mochuelo, o cosas peores.



Nací en 1962. Conocí los últimos coletazos de los profesionales en la Universidad, en Ingeniería Técnica en mi caso. Daban clases gente que trabajaba en la oficina técnica de Endesa, el director de la fábrica de ascensores Schindler, el gerente de Teltronic, gente de ese palo. Después, gracias a la ley de incompatibilidades, todo el mundo fue sustituido por ingenieros de 25 años y por físicos. Que no digo que un físico no sepa mucho, pero no de lo que a mi me interesa.

Yo tengo 60 años, y llevo toda mi vida trabajando en comercio internacional. He acogido a becarios que aún me saludan de vez en cuando 10 años más tarde. Yo debería estar formando a gente, en lugar de serlo por el sobrino de algún gerifalte que ha mamado las pollas adecuadas.

Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## PASEANTE (21 Abr 2022)

Murray's dijo:


> Los funcionarios en cuba y venezuela tienen la salvedad que el regimen los agasaja con comida y medicamentos que es lo que carecece la mayoría población, pero el salario son cuatro duros, no están bien pagados.
> 
> Y en España respecto al ipc vivienda carestia etc la mitad de funcionarios o empleados públicos en general solo sobreviven.



Los funcionarios en España cobran más de media que el sector privado, no es que estén bien pagados, están muy bien pagados comparados con la privada, por eso todo quisqui quiere ser funcionario coño..


----------



## PASEANTE (21 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Yo ya te digo que lo conozco por mi ex , que estaba quemadisima y con razón. Y eso de que no trabajan....por los cojones, no solo ya en el curro, sino también en casa, y no poco.
> 
> Hay que vivirlo y verlo de cerca para saberlo . Yo estuve 20 años con mi ex y no puedo hablar mal de ella porque era una gran persona, pero el estrés que tenía lo llevaba a casa y terminaba traspasandomelo a mí sin querer. En ese tiempo se tiró 15 años de maestra y he ido viendo como cada vez les exigían más, se burocratizaba más todo, y sobre todo, llegaban peores alumnos o más difíciles de tratar ( ojo, y los padres también), y repito, ella trabajaba en un colegio concertado de salesianos que es una bicoca en comparación con lo que te puedes encontrar en lo público



Macho pero que hablas.. ni que los profesores de cualquier colegio en España estuvieran en el Bronx con clases llenas de yonkis, macarras y fumadores de crack, que no hombre que no.. que no cuela lo que dices, no hay más que ver el "horror" y las manadas de macarras y adolescentes violentos y drogadictos que sale de cualquier colegio de Madrid a las 17 de la tarde, tu ex tendría "ella" un problema de estrés a gestionar en su cabeza por su forma de ser, pero de ahí a insinuar que ser profesor en España es como el Vietnam, venga tío, casi 5 meses de vacaciones al año entre verano, navidad, semana santa, semana blanca, puentes, festivos y la madre que lo pario, y a las 15 o 17 a casita, venga hombre...

Salvo cuatro que están en cuatro institutos conflictivos el resto viven muy bien, con trabajo que exige muy poco intelectualmente tras uno o dos años de preparar el material y con sueldos razonables y puestos bastante estables, déjate de historias... a lo sumo aguantar a cuatro compañeros o un director capullo, pero eso como cualquier trabajo, el problema es que no sea vocacional, entonces te amargas, pero eso como cualquier trabajo igualmente.


----------



## Javiser (21 Abr 2022)

PASEANTE dijo:


> Macho pero que hablas.. ni que los profesores de cualquier colegio en España estuvieran en el Bronx con clases llenas de yonkis, macarras y fumadores de crack, que no hombre que no.. que no cuela lo que dices, no hay más que ver el "horror" y las manadas de macarras y adolescentes violentos y drogadictos que sale de cualquier colegio de Madrid a las 17 de la tarde, tu ex tendría "ella" un problema de estrés a gestionar en su cabeza por su forma de ser, pero de ahí a insinuar que ser profesor en España es como el Vietnam, venga tío, casi 5 meses de vacaciones al año entre verano, navidad, semana santa, semana blanca, puentes, festivos y la madre que lo pario, y a las 15 o 17 a casita, venga hombre...
> 
> Salvo cuatro que están en cuatro institutos conflictivos el resto viven muy bien, con trabajo que exige muy poco intelectualmente tras uno o dos años de preparar el material y con sueldos razonables y puestos bastante estables, déjate de historias... a lo sumo aguantar a cuatro compañeros o un director capullo, pero eso como cualquier trabajo, el problema es que no sea vocacional, entonces te amargas, pero eso como cualquier trabajo igualmente.



Si no lo has visto de cerca no voy a discutirte nada. Yo lo he visto y por eso lo digo. Cuando veas las costuras del trabajo de cerca hablamos. Hasta entonces yo me quedo con mi experiencia y tú con lo que tú crees


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (21 Abr 2022)

antonio estrada dijo:


> Nací en 1962. Conocí los últimos coletazos de los profesionales en la Universidad, en Ingeniería Técnica en mi caso. Daban clases gente que trabajaba en la oficina técnica de Endesa, el director de la fábrica de ascensores Schindler, el gerente de Teltronic, gente de ese palo. Después, gracias a la ley de incompatibilidades, todo el mundo fue sustituido por ingenieros de 25 años y por físicos. Que no digo que un físico no sepa mucho, pero no de lo que a mi me interesa.
> 
> Yo tengo 60 años, y llevo toda mi vida trabajando en comercio internacional. He acogido a becarios que aún me saludan de vez en cuando 10 años más tarde. Yo debería estar formando a gente, en lugar de serlo por el sobrino de algún gerifalte que ha mamado las pollas adecuadas.
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo.



Estudiaste en Corona de Aragón?


----------



## antonio estrada (21 Abr 2022)

IsabelloMendaz dijo:


> Estudiaste en Corona de Aragón?



Sí. Tu también? Yo iba poco porque trabajaba.


----------



## remosinganas (23 Abr 2022)

PATRONAL
*La CEOE pide no subir las pensiones este año según el IPC para "evitar la ruina" del Estado*
*Garamendi aboga por un nuevo factor de sostenibilidad, 10 meses después de aprobar la derogación del mecanismo del PP*
Gabriel Ubieto


----------



## inteño (23 Abr 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ...
> La solución pasaría por ofrecer la enseñanza en institutos a los mejores, cambiando el sistema educativo de arriba a abajo. Obviamente, un individuo dotado para las Ciencias no se va a pasar toda su vida enseñando la tabla periódica, o la ley de Newton, o la derivada, a adolescentes cabestros granudos sin civilizar. Yo hice un curso necesario para dar clase en institutos mientras hacía el último curso de carrera y salí con una idea clara: antes pidiendo que dedicarme a eso. Pero si se cambiase el sistema educativo de modo que se pudiera compatibilizar el trabajo en Ciencia real con las clases y estuviera muy bien pagado, la cosa cambiaría completamente. Tú pasas 10 años trabajando en lo tuyo, y ahí te dan un año sabático, cojonudamente pagado, donde enseñar tu especialidad pagado cojunudamente. Seas físico, químico, economista, médico, lo que sea. Además sería divertido. El alumno tendría delante a profesionales de verdad y tendría respeto, y no como ahora, que los motes son muy reveladores: el que no es el perro es el cojo, o el mochuelo, o cosas peores. La falta de respeto es un modo de protesta ante la evidencia de la escasa calidad humana y profesional (en general) de los profesores de secundaria.
> ...



Un tema lateral al hilo, pero abundando en esto que dices: la carrera "científica", o la que sea, se plantea en términos de años de competencia feroz, de pillar sitio y tragar mierda hasta que te dejen un pequeño nicho en el que hacer lo que con mucho esfuerzo de años has conseguido como especialidad. Y una vez ahí, seguir tragando mierda hasta ser jefecillo, lo que te deriva a gestor y no trabajador.En definitiva, una trampa en la que cualquier paso no-adelante te lleva a la casilla de salida.

No se contempla un hueco para los que puedan dedicarse 15 años a una cosa, y puedan dar un salto lateral: por ejemplo, ese hipotético año sabático como profesor. De ahí también que no haya transferencia tecnológica efectiva de investigación a empresa: muy pocos abandonan la carrera de ratas para irse o montar su propia empresa con el fruto de sus investigaciones.


----------



## Vientosolar (23 Abr 2022)

inteño dijo:


> Un tema lateral al hilo, pero abundando en esto que dices: la carrera "científica", o la que sea, se plantea en términos de años de competencia feroz, de pillar sitio y tragar mierda hasta que te dejen un pequeño nicho en el que hacer lo que con mucho esfuerzo de años has conseguido como especialidad. Y una vez ahí, seguir tragando mierda hasta ser jefecillo, lo que te deriva a gestor y no trabajador.En definitiva, una trampa en la que cualquier paso no-adelante te lleva a la casilla de salida.
> 
> No se contempla un hueco para los que puedan dedicarse 15 años a una cosa, y puedan dar un salto lateral: por ejemplo, ese hipotético año sabático como profesor. De ahí también que no haya transferencia tecnológica efectiva de investigación a empresa: muy pocos abandonan la carrera de ratas para irse o montar su propia empresa con el fruto de sus investigaciones.



Si eres suficientemente inteligente, discreto y brillante, puedes pillar sitio sin tragar mierda. Y una vez ahí, seguir sin tragar haciendo lo que te da la gana. Para cuando se dan cuenta de su error eres independiente y no te pueden tocar, salvo todo privilegio, trato de favor o extra que dependa de tragar su mierda. Lo de montar empresas es prácticamente imposible. El mundo está montado para que no haya nuevos ricos. Se hizo una investigación en Florencia y las familias ricas eran las mismas que hace 600 años.

Por más que el gobierno diga “emprende” y por más que lo pinten todo del color de rosa, la realidad es que en países como España todo va por contactos, y lo que importa no es la eficiencia sino las redes clientelares, así se hunda el país. No es imposible que montar algo sin padrinos pudiera llegar a tener éxito , pero es sumamente improbable. La gente que abandona la carrera de la rata, teniendo valía, suele adoptar perfiles discretos, teniendo en mente minimizar daños, y llevan una doble vida aparte de la oficial. 

Al final todos los que toman decisiones son esos jefecillos que lo único que saben es hacer el mequetrefe para ampliar su pequeña parcela de poder e influencia, y a los cuales les importa una mierda la Ciencia. Todo el dinero que se meta en I+D en España será dinero tirado, porque estos mequetrefes lo vampirizarán todo para ganar influencia y poder. Nunca gastarán el dinero en que la Ciencia avance, sino en fidelizar voluntades. Son como los políticos.


----------



## PASEANTE (25 Abr 2022)

Javiser dijo:


> Si no lo has visto de cerca no voy a discutirte nada. Yo lo he visto y por eso lo digo. Cuando veas las costuras del trabajo de cerca hablamos. Hasta entonces yo me quedo con mi experiencia y tú con lo que tú crees



Vale vale que si anda.. las costuras del "trabajo" dice... pero si en cosa de mes y medio, casi tres meses de vacaciones pagadas hasta septiembre, esa es la realidad de la que hablas.. no me jodas.. pero si hay hostias por ser profesor hombre.. cientos de miles en las opos para cuatro plazas.. mira ahora a dormir nene, madre mía, los problemas del primer mundo, tócate los cojones de lo que se queja ya el personal, es increíble..


----------



## Emperador (25 Abr 2022)

samaruc dijo:


> Para que una huelga tenga éxito tiene que durar.
> 
> Las huelgas jodidas son las que tienen efectos retardados.
> 
> ...



Lo de la atención electrónica es totalmente cierto. Es acojonante que en España mucha gente mayor de 40 años ni haya encendido un ordenador en su puta vida. 

Recuerdo que tengo un colega que pasó unos días en Dinamarca hayá por el año 2005-2006, cuando en España muchísima gente todavía no tenía Internet y ni sabía qué era eso, y cosas como las tarjetas de crédito o débito no eran comunes, y flipaba con que en Dinamarca en aquella época casi todo el mundo tenía ya Internet en casa y los pagos con tarjet estaban extendidísimos.

En este sentido, somos un pueblo muy cazurro y muy cómodo, si bien los servicios electrónicos de la administración no ayudan, pues muchas veces funcionan muy mal y no son intuitivos. Pero es que hay gente que pasa de aprender cualquier cosa nueva.


----------

